# Körperdaten???



## mtb-racer (23. Juli 2003)

Hi! 

Mich würde mal interessieren, was für Körperdaten ihr habt! 

Größe, Gewicht, etc. 

Geht speziell mal an die " mit rasierten Beinen" Fraktion, zu der ich auch gehöre! 

Also, ich fang mal an: 

Größe: 184 cm
Gewicht: 67 kg


Wisst ihr die Daten von Menschen wie z. B. Karl Platt, Lado Fumic oder Jan Ullrich? 

Also, raus mit der Sprache! 

PS: Ich möchte mit diesem Thread niemandem zu nahe treten, deshalb betone ich hiermit nochmal, dass alles auf freiwilliger BASIS läuft, aber bitte ehrlich sein! 

cu Billy


----------



## Paddie (23. Juli 2003)

Also bei mir siehts "etwas" anders aus .

Größe: 1,98
Gewicht: schwankt im Moment zw. 95 - 98 kg.

Gruß

Paddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Juli 2003)

1,76 m groß
80.3 Kg schwer wird weniger  

war vor 2 Jahren auf 96Kg.

greetz
Nils


----------



## Pedalritter (24. Juli 2003)

1,78 

74 kg , da müssen noch mind.2 kilos runter .


----------



## CDRacer (24. Juli 2003)

Größe:     176 cm
Gewicht:    56 kg


----------



## icke (24. Juli 2003)

180 CM
 94,6 Kg 
 tendenz Sinkend


----------



## Biker 82 (24. Juli 2003)

Also bei mir siehts momentan so aus:

187cm
71,5 kg

die daten von bekanntenn cc racern habe icj leider nicht.


cu


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo 

also zuerst mal meine wenigkeit:

größe:     183cm
gewicht:  75-76kg (tendenz sinkend) 


armstrong:

größe:    177cm
gewicht: 77kg


virenque:  

größe:    179cm
gewicht: 65kg


ullrich:

größe:    183cm
gewicht: 73kg



so long...


----------



## Violencehammer (24. Juli 2003)

Ca. 175cm 
Ca. 75kg

Gruss Vio


----------



## Thunderbird (24. Juli 2003)

Karl Platt:
180 cm
70 kg

Ich:
180 cm
61 kg

Thb


----------



## gemorje (24. Juli 2003)

meine daten:

1,67m
52kg
6,7% Körperfett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikestar2k (24. Juli 2003)

201 cm
87 kg

P.S.: Spart nicht beim Gewicht vom Bike, sondern bei eurem , spart viel Geld


----------



## kreuzpeilung (24. Juli 2003)

1,72m
77kg


----------



## RobBj123 (24. Juli 2003)

186cm und 72kg


----------



## blackwatcher (24. Juli 2003)

1,86m
79 KG


----------



## BlacK FoX (24. Juli 2003)

ich hab auf 1,79m um die 64kg...
körperfettanteil weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Juli 2003)

Man Biker 82 Du bist ja echt sau hart! Ich hab bei 187cm doch fasst 80 oder so 79! Und ich bin bei Gott nicht fett! Isst du keine Süßigkeiten? Denn zu so einem Gewicht gehört glaube ich VIEL Selbstdisziplin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicmann (24. Juli 2003)

Größe: 172cm
Gewicht: 63,5kg


----------



## Buddy (24. Juli 2003)

1,85m
79 kg


----------



## MeisterQuitte (24. Juli 2003)

1,84m
74,5kg


----------



## SteffenScott (25. Juli 2003)

große 1,79m
und wiegen tuh ich schwere 54-55kg schwangt immmer


----------



## mauntenbeiker (25. Juli 2003)

größe: 180 cm

gewicht: 75 kg - inkl. bike 

(...für jede tafel schokolade zwei stunden demmeln, dann passts schon...)

- mauntenbeiker -


----------



## kRoNiC (25. Juli 2003)

Größe: 182

Kampfgewicht: 89 Kg 


*hrhr*


----------



## redrace (25. Juli 2003)

HUHU

173cm 
68 kg incl. einer Tüte Funny Frisch!!

Gruß


----------



## teutoradler (26. Juli 2003)

größe: 194cm
gewicht: momentan 86,2 ... soll aber wieder runter gen 84kg - 81kg
lungen volumen: 7 liter

mehr weiß ich ned..ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen


----------



## gemorje (26. Juli 2003)

mich würde euere sauerstoffaufnahme mal interessieren.
bei mir berechnet sie sich auf 74 ml/min/kg


----------



## JanArmstrong (27. Juli 2003)

Ich 1,80m bei 67,5kg 
tendenz: konstant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Traumfinder (28. Juli 2003)

Tach Leuts,

meine Daten:

Länge:       1,82m
Gewicht:     63,5 Kilo


----------



## Silent (28. Juli 2003)

172 cm
64 kg


----------



## Smooth* (28. Juli 2003)

Größe: 182 cm
Gewicht: 62-65 Kg


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (29. Juli 2003)

gehör zwar schon lang nich mehr zu der " mit rasierten Beinen" Fraktion aber...

184cm
68kg
10% körperfett
ruhepuls immernoch bei 50-55


----------



## petcash (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Biker 82 _
> *Also bei mir siehts momentan so aus:
> 
> 187cm
> ...



petcash:
187 cm
76 - 77 kg (incl. beinpelz)
körperfettanteil ca. 13% 
ruhepuls 50
Lieblingsgetränk:
Weißbier "light"  

 petcash


----------



## BOOZE (29. Juli 2003)

Aua
mann seid ihr alle leicht.
189 cm
103 Kg
eigentlich kein Fett, nur Muskeln


----------



## bdtier (29. Juli 2003)

Meiner Einer:

~ 1,85 Meter hoch
~ 70 Kilogramm schwer
~ keine rasierten Beine (quark)
~ 60 Schläge Ruhepuls
~ und ich kann 5 Liter Wasser in 20 Minuten trinken


Gruß, Kai


----------



## dubbel (29. Juli 2003)

30 cm. 


und ich bevorzuge 90 - 60 - 95


----------



## petcash (29. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *30 cm.
> 
> 
> und ich bevorzuge 90 - 60 - 95 *



Du meinst Du hast 30 cm Federweg (vorne! -)
und fährst vorne 90 - 60 - 95. 

-Richtig?

petcash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kikiatnet (30. Juli 2003)

1,81meter bei 91 Kilo und kein bisschen müde!


----------



## dirk f. (30. Juli 2003)

1,80 m und 64 kg

Ruhepuls 42
Max Puls 188


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dirk f. _
> *
> Max Puls 188 *



kam da früher bis 210


----------



## petcash (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marius _
> *
> 
> kam da früher bis 210  *



ja, ja: 

"The Older I Get,
The Better I Was!" 

 in diesem Sinne: 

 petcash


----------



## RobBj123 (30. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von petcash _
> *"The Older I Get,
> The Better I Was!"*



Cooler Spruch...!


----------



## 5KI77 (30. Juli 2003)

194cm
81kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellrazor (30. Juli 2003)

1,83 Meter hoch
75 Kilogramm schwer


----------



## JoeB (30. Juli 2003)

zu zeit nach ner woche stress bei der arbeit:

183 cm (wie jan   - trainier auch immer dursch merdinge   )

69 kg

bin zufrieden für wiederaufnahme des bikens mitte märz


----------



## Jackass1987 (31. Juli 2003)

170 cm 
54 kg 
Körperfettanteil : ca. 8 %

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## Breezler (31. Juli 2003)

Moinsen

also bei 1,90 wieg ich endlich mal wieder über 80
Bin grade bei knapp 84. Tendenz hoffentlich nicht weiter steigend


----------



## JoHo (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wiege 61kg bei 1,82m.

hört sich wenig an, aber das was da is, is schnell......


----------



## JulianW (3. August 2003)

Bin 20 und komme auf 190cm und 85 Kg bei einem Ruhepuls von ca. 50.
Den Körperfettanteil hätte ich gerne mal gemessen. Weiß allerdings nicht, wo in meinen beiden Wohn-Regionen (Flensburg/Mannheim) solche Tests durchzuführen sind.


----------



## NoFunAtAll (4. August 2003)

Hi
Körperfett lässt sich in vielen Apotheken
messen. Allerdings ist das bei mir
je nach Messmethode unterschiedlich.
Bei drei Messungen zwischen 8,9 und 12,5%
in 6 Monaten.

Sonst 1,81m @ 67,5kg und 20 Jahren.
Ich habe es in den Genen. Ich werde auch
ohne Sport nicht fett.

Wo lässt sich die Sauerstoffaufnahme messen?


THX im voraus


----------



## Droppel (4. August 2003)

Habe 190cm mit 87 kg zu bieten. Körperfettanteil bei ca. 11%.


----------



## crazy.man77 (5. August 2003)

sind ja fast nur "Spargel" hier.

1,89m - 83 KG


----------



## Sahnie (5. August 2003)

Dann will ich auch mal.

1,89 m und 82 kg

@cracy.man

Mit unserem Gewicht bei der Grö0e sieht man aber auch nicht gerade wie ein Bär aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leggy (5. August 2003)

öööh.. Darf ich auch mitmachen?

1.88m bei 110 kg...

Ruhepuls 44





Hab ich jetzt gewonnen?


----------



## $ucker (11. August 2003)

ich auch...


größe: 176 cm

gw: 76 kg


----------



## xcpete (11. August 2003)

1.90 bei 90kg

(man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ;-)


----------



## Hickerklicker (12. August 2003)

1.87 bei 72kg. Früher hatte ich mal 69 Kg Wettkampfgewicht, nach Fastenkur nur noch 65Kg, dann aber wieder ohne Sport rauf auf fast 80, jetzt wieder auf konstanten 72Kg. Mein Fettanteil ist somit etwa 10%. Aber der liegt hauptsächlich auf Hüfthöhe....


----------



## drivingghost (13. August 2003)

180 cm
  68 kg


----------



## der alte ron (13. August 2003)

81 kg bei 182 cm  

War aber vor kurzum zu besuch bei mutti !


----------



## Raggaman (16. August 2003)

183m 73-75Kg

 geht doch........


----------



## Michael_K (17. August 2003)

180cm, 81,5kg mit Bike, 71 ohne, aber ist ja auch Schützenfestsaison bei uns im Sauerland also


----------



## SimplonDave (19. August 2003)

bin 190 und wiege 75 kg

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krassbiker (21. August 2003)

183cm groß und Gewicht zwischen 78 und 81 kg schwankend.
Will aber wieder etwas abnehmen, da man an steilen Anstiegen
zwei Kilo mehr oder weniger doch ziemlich zu spüren bekommt!


----------



## nigglstyle (24. August 2003)

1.90m
68kg (da muss mehr drauf)


----------



## Maruk (29. August 2003)

66 kg bei 172 cm


----------



## Schafschützer (29. August 2003)

Lauter Hungerleider hier 


1,73 bei 71 kg.


Nach der Rauchentwöhnung vor 5 Jahren, waren es auch schon 90 kg.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Ser pecora (30. August 2003)

grosse: 190cm
gewicht: 80kg
gurgel volumen: 5 liter


----------



## Cycler16 (30. August 2003)

Hi

Größe: 1,78 
Gewicht: 67,5
Alter: 16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saleman (30. August 2003)

Hi zusammen,

bin 1,90m groß und mein derzeitiges Gewicht
beträgt 95 kg, tendenz fallend.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## f650 (1. September 2003)

ich bin 1,72m und hab im schnitt 56 - 60kg trotz häufiger sünden beim essen und bier. restliche daten und die daten anderer fahrer weiss ich leider net

rost:


----------



## BikeRideKiel (2. September 2003)

Grösse: 1,76m

Gewicht: 74Kg

Körperfettanteil: 0,00% *smile *


----------



## California81 (3. September 2003)

1,78 m und 77,5 kg.
Körperfett: 18,5 % (aber ich glaube meine Waage lügt)


----------



## Heizerer (10. September 2003)

1,84m

76kg

(...)cm


----------



## Alchimist (11. September 2003)

1,78 m mit 70 kg (im Winter n bissl mehr ;-)


----------



## melbourne (15. September 2003)

1,78 m

67,5 kg

BF 10-13%

Ruhepuls 32

Süssigkeiten sind ein MUSS!!!


----------



## andredomin (16. September 2003)

Meine Wenigkeit:
189 cm
76 kg
AS bei ca. 174 bpm
370 W max
HF max. 190
Landesmeister RR Meck-Pom und Vize MTB (Sen.1)
ganz gut für nen fulltime jobber!!!
Greetings, 
André


----------



## tafkars (16. September 2003)

1.92, 
85 kilo
lungenvolumen 8,67liter (ja, doch, inkl. kontrollmessung)
ruhepuls 42 
wenn ich nur nicht soviel rauchen und saufen würde...
[schw***vergleichs-modus aus]


----------



## mountainbiker87 (22. September 2003)

Hallo, ich bin 176 groß un 58-60 kg schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikestationBS (23. September 2003)

Hi alos ich bin 1.75 bei 55 kg und 6 prozent körperfett sagt alles oder?
cu
Manuel


----------



## Extrey (24. September 2003)

Moinsen 

Meine Größe:1,75m
Mein Gewicht:55 k
Ich bi´n untergewichtig ich weiss es!


----------



## #easy# (26. September 2003)

Hi,

also was mal Interesant zu wissen wäre wie Alt ihr seit? 
Denn es kommt mir vor das viele noch unter 20 sind und maße wie: 180cm und 65kg in diesem Alter durchaus möglich sind. Aber wie ist es mit den Ü. 30ern??? 
Zähle mich auch dazu aber die Jungs in meinem Alter haben meistens mehr auf den Rippen. 

Meine Maße:

183cm
76kg
11% Fettanteil
55 Ruhepuls
32Jahre

easy


----------



## gugi (26. September 2003)

Hammer, da war einer mit 1,90 und 68 Kilo.

1,92m
~94kg


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. September 2003)

also lasse ich auch mal die hose runter:

178 cm
78 kg
körperfett weiß ich nicht (zum glück?)
ruhepuls 52
32 jahre


----------



## hollywutt (29. September 2003)

Hi Leudens,
kommt erst mal in Methusalem-Alter

38 Jahre, 1,78 m, 82 kg (nach bis zu 88 kg nach 5 Jahren Sportabstinenz)

Tendenz fallend, für die neue Saison Normalgewicht 78 kg angepeilt.

Körperfett 19 %

 

Mein Kumpel ist noch schwerer, iss aber trotzdem auf Marathons ne halbe Stunde schneller (2,5 vs. 3 h bzw 3,5 vs. 4 h).
Muss am Muskelanteil liegen, vielleicht kann er sich auch nur besser quälen  

Ciao


----------



## Distance (30. September 2003)

hi

ich bin 165cm
und 102kg

körperfett 39 %
lungenvolumen 2 liter

und

ruhepuls 91


----------



## Shefffield (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo auch,

Größe 188 cm
Gewicht 73 kg (waren mal 69)

Ruhepuls um 45 (Messung im Sitzen)
Maximalpuls 210

um das auch mal zur Sprache zu bringen...  

Hoffe geholfen zu haben,
Shefffield


----------



## ersatzspeiche (6. Oktober 2003)

ganz gemütlich im durchschnitt 

187 cm
83 kg
56 ruhepuls

verdammt ich sollte wieder ma trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_f (7. Oktober 2003)

1.81m, 65-67kg, ruhepuls ca 42 - 50


----------



## swyp (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi 

176cm  73kg  Körperfett 17,5   36Jahre   Ruhepuls 45  

gruß


----------



## Jimmy (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi, 
ca 182cm
60 kg und ne Waage die fast 30 Jahre alt ist und deswegen kein Fettanteil kann))


----------



## Gili14 (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

bin 1.73m groß
Gewicht: 53 kg

Mfg Gili


----------



## Daniel00Nix (26. Oktober 2003)

Größe: 1,82m
Gewicht: 73 kg

da müssen aber noch 3 Kilo runter, dann wär ich zufrieden.

Gruß Daniel00Nix


----------



## kleinenbremer (31. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
Ich werde meinem Wohnort (Kleinenbremen) gerecht  :
172 cm
57 kg(Waage ist allerdings uralt und ziehmlich schlecht, also nehmt +/-  kg)

Großer Vorteil bergauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeiaFakkaa (1. November 2003)

hmm, 1,91 m
ca 110 kg, stark abfallend 
 aber bikestar, wie kann man bei 201 cm nur 87 kilo wiegen, da musse dich ja anschnallen beim heizen


----------



## gugi (1. November 2003)

Hab mich auch bei so manchem gewundert 
Nehmts mir net übel, aber viele scheinen auch bisl an der Muskulatur - von Beinen mal abgesehen - zu sparen


----------



## speed-bikers (1. November 2003)

hi,
ich bin 14
ca. 1,70m klein
um die 60kg 
mache viel sport (u.a. triathlon)
und bin meistens auch von der "rasierten beine fraktion"

mfg
thomas


----------



## Tri_Freak (5. November 2003)

Moin,

im Moment (Winterpause) dank Rotwein und leckeres ungebremstes Essen schon wieder auf 75kg bei 180 cm. Im Moment also eine fette Sau mit 17,6% Fett vom Körpergewicht sind 13,2 kg.
Überlege mal wie billig man da Gewichtstuning machen kann. Da brauche ich keine tausende von euros für Tune, AXLightness usw. aus zu geben. 

Aber bis zum nächsten Frühjahr bin ich wieder bei 69kg und ca 12% Fett.

Ciao.
Tri Freak
(Ein bißchen Fett braucht jeder, ich im Moment habe genug davon und fühle mich rundherum wohl)


----------



## mAd (7. November 2003)

weil so ein gemeinschaftsouting so schön ist  

alter  34
größe: 175
gewicht 58
Körperfett 10
max sauerstoffaufnahme 61,5 ml/min/kg KG
lungenvolumen 4,69 l (kleiner schmaler mensch)
ruhepuls 48
und das alles als hobbyfahrer, nicht racer und schönwetterfahrer


----------



## junkyjerk (8. November 2003)

alter: 26
grösse: 175cm
gewicht: 71 kg
ruhepuls: 41
lungenvolumen: 5,9 l


----------



## CDRacer (8. November 2003)

update: 
Größe     : 180 cm
Gewicht  : 58 - 60 kg (je nach Trainingszustand)
Ruhepuls: 48
Alter       : 15


----------



## andithebrain (8. November 2003)

186cm, 75kg


----------



## chrisu (8. November 2003)

höhe         190
schwere      88
körperfett    12 (fit.-test...kann das eigentlich stimmen?)
lunge           6,5
ruhepils (!) so gegen 50
sauerstoffaufnahme...was ist das? fahr doch zum spass...
und max-puls bestimmt weit über 380, so fühl ich mich zumindest manchmal.


----------



## uwero (9. November 2003)

Ich halte nicht nur Gewicht und Größe für entscheidend. Es kommt auf viele andere Faktoren an, wie Körperbau, frühere Sportarten, etc.. Meine Daten:

180cm
83kg

im Leistungstest: 4,6 W/kg

Damit fahre ich CC-Rennen und liegen fast immer im vorderen Viertel, häufig unter den ersten 10.

Ziel: minimal 78kg, danach geht´s an die Substanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ötzi__ (10. November 2003)

Hallo



Alter                          : 31
Größe                        : 1,86m
Gewicht                     :78kg(Sommer);82kg(zur Zeit)
Ruhepuls                   :42-45
Körperfettanteil         :k.A. so um die 13%
Maximalherzfrequenz:191
Lungenvolumen         :k.A.

Körpergewichtsschwankungen liegt an dem guten Essen im Winter.



Ötzi


----------



## FeiaFakkaa (24. November 2003)

also ich glaube, wir haben hier ein paar schwindt- und magersuechtige unter uns  , ladys, ihr solltet mal zum doc, datt kann nich jutt sein   und immer schoen  , danach 9-23  , etwas :kotz: dann ists ok


----------



## racer89 (24. November 2003)

hi menekel
höhe:165
schwere:40 
bin nicht magersüchtig:kotz:  !
augen :2     2.25
cu


----------



## mtb-racer (24. November 2003)

Also gut, dann will ich auch mal: 

186 cm groß
65 kg schwer
sportliche Figur
Schuhgröße 45
Augenfarbe Blau
Körperfettgehalt, etc. weiß ich alles noch net! 
Max. Puls ist ca. 186

MfG 

Billy


----------



## bigf00t (25. November 2003)

größe: 194 cm
gewicht: 76 kg
schuhgröße: 49

was das andere betrifft - keine ahnung, fühl mich recht wohl


----------



## pinguin (25. November 2003)

Bin Hobbyfahrer (60% RR, 25% MTB, 15% Tandem) mit rasierten Haxen ... 

Eat this: 190 cm; 83-86 kg (je nach Jahreszeit); 19% KF (laut Waage); > 7 Liter Lungenvolumen; ca. 190 max HF; ca. 4 Watt/kg (Erfahrungswert aus diversen Hügeln)

Nahrungsmittelaufnahme völlig unkontrolliert und uneingeschränkt, unter 80 kg wären sicher möglich. Hab' aber immer Appetit/Durscht!

ciao
pinguin

(Brillenpinguine haben einen BMI von 6,1 - da bin ich weit davon entfernt )


----------



## HansH (6. Dezember 2003)

So,

180 cm
76.5 kg ( 6 kg weniger wär optimal )


----------



## SteffenScott (6. Dezember 2003)

Alter:17
ruhepuls: paarn 40
größe: 1,80m
gewicht: 54-56kg
max-puls:über 210 hab noch nich genau geguckt wie viel aber habs mal so eingestellt das ab 210 das ding piept 
augenfarbe:blau
haarlänge:11cm 
schuhgröße:45

ich hoffe das reicht
lungenvolumen k.A.


----------



## Ottrott (11. Dezember 2003)

hallo!!

23 jahre, 
202 Max Puls, 44 Ruhepuls,
1,78 m, 62 kilo,
körperfett hab ich keine ahnung, lungenvolumen genauso.
haarfarbe ist nie konstant, aber die länge ist kurz. trocknet schneller....
beine sind natürlich enthaart. nicht unbedingt rasiert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (11. Dezember 2003)

Werde in einer Woche 26
Bin 1,82 groß,
und wiege z.zT. 79kg.

Rest weiß ich net. Is mir ach wurscht.
Bike schließlich weils mir Spaß macht.


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (11. Dezember 2003)

Größe: ca. 190cm
Gewicht: ca. 79kg
Schuhgröße: 47
Ruhepuls: so um die 50 - 55
Alter: 20


----------



## Bwana (16. Dezember 2003)

alter: 16
größe: 184cm
gewicht: 74kg
köpefett oder wie das heisst leider ka
lungenvolumen:ca. 6 liter
max. puls: 207
ruhepuls: 50 +- 5 schläge
schuhgröße: 45



WERBUNG: siehe signatur!!!


----------



## realbiker (17. Dezember 2003)

Aktuelle Werte
Größe: 183,5 cm
Gewicht: 72 kg
Alter: 20
Körperfett: 10%
Schuhgröße: 43-44
Max. Puls: 185 Bpm
Ruhepuls: 40 Bpm

Meine Daten vom Test am 12.12
Max              360 Watt - 4,7 Watt/kg
Schwelle      270 Watt - 3,75 Watt/kg


----------



## wildbiker (25. Dezember 2003)

Größe: 1,73 m
Gewicht: 65 kg
epillierte Beinfraktion


----------



## BlueBit (1. Januar 2004)

Mir kommt das hier so vor, als wenn hier einige etwas wenig wiegen ..also 1,80m zu 56kg oder sonne dinger ist doch nicht normal oder??? Bei denen sieht man dann ja jede Rippe... lol

Mein Daten:
187cm bei 80Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-racer (1. Januar 2004)

Naja, mehr oder weniger! 

Ich wiege momentan 66 kg bei 185 cm Körpergröße! 

Ich bin eigentlich ganz normal gebaut (sonst könnte ich vermutlich nebenbei nicht als Gerüstbauer arbeiten), weshalb ich aber nicht abstreiten will, dass man die Prippen deutlich erkennen kann! 

Ich denke aber, dass das auch immer so eine Sache ist: 


Viele hier treiben den sport als Hobby, d.h. sie fahren im jahr ihre 3000 km, ihre fünf rennen und sind somit vollkommmen zufreidengestellt! 

Andere Trainieren über 10000 km, im Winter noch Langlauf und Fitneessstudio, fahren im sommer rennrad und mountainbike-rennen und verbringen sowieso ihre ganze freizeit mit dem sport! 


Dadurch entstehen diese Unterschiede! 

MfG 

Billy


----------



## Mac-Metal (3. Januar 2004)

ich gehe 5 mal pro woche ins fitnessstudio (splittraining) und bike dazu noch mehrmals pro woche... ne normale tour hat bei mir so mind. 30km durchs gelände

2m
81kg


----------



## sevenofnine (4. Januar 2004)

So dann mal zu mir:

Alter 29 (noch !)
Größe 182 cm
Gewicht 73 Kilo
BMI 22 Körperfettanteil 14 % (Kalibermethode)

HF Max 189 Bike (Spinning 204)
Watt/kg 4,25
V `O2/kg 53,15
Lactat bei Testabbruch 15,5

Wo das ganze Fett sitzten soll (14%) weis ich leider auch nicht ?

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Dominic_CH (5. Januar 2004)

hi zusammen,

bin 1.80m gross und
58-60kg schwer/leicht...

CC-Race yeah


----------



## [email protected] (5. Januar 2004)

190cm; 98kg; bei 7 Litern war das Lungenmessgerät bereits am Ende
Anaerobe Schwelle bei 325 Watt, max. 450 Watt, max. Sauerstoffaufnahme knapp unter 5Liter je Min.


----------



## DerJohny (6. Januar 2004)

@mtb-racer and @all:

Gewicht: 69 kg
Größe: 180 cm
Max. Puls: knapp 200 (hatte mal 197, war aber nicht volle Leistung)
Ruhepuls: weiß ich momentan nicht, muss ich nochmal messen


Lado Fumic kannst du hier sehen:
(hat fast genau die selben Maße wie ich  )

http://www.t-mobile-mountainbike.de/team/ladof.php


----------



## gugi (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Mac-Metal _
> *ich gehe 5 mal pro woche ins fitnessstudio (splittraining) und bike dazu noch mehrmals pro woche... ne normale tour hat bei mir so mind. 30km durchs gelände
> 
> 2m
> 81kg *


Wer die Zeit hat


----------



## Thanei (6. Januar 2004)

schwach Leute, sehr schwach  
118kilo bei 1,84cm  
mein Bike hält schon seit 135kg  
na ja, die meisten schätzen mich auf 100kg. Zum Glück seh ich auch so aus  Ich hab wirklich sehr dicke Knochen 
Max Puls laut meiner Polar Edge 215-220 und das ziemlich schnell wenn ich ned aufpase...

so long


----------



## ede z. (18. Januar 2004)

1,76 m mit 67,5 kg.


----------



## speedy_fb (19. Januar 2004)

Na, dann will ich auch ma

Alter: 35
Größe: 189 cm
Gewicht: 79 .. 82 kg
HF-Ruhe: zur Zeit wohl so etwas über 70 (zu hoch, im letzten Jahr wenig Sport wegen ner OP) war schon mal auf knapp 50
max HF (2002, vor OP): so gegen 210 (Durchschnitt 202 über 10 km laufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaNcHeZ (23. Januar 2004)

Größe 1,80m
Gewicht: 79-80kg (will auf 85 )

...aber naja, das sagt euch herzlich wenig über mich  
...komme aber durchaus vorwärts mit meinem bike


----------



## Dany1978 (23. Januar 2004)

Größe:187cm
Gewicht:69-71kg
Körperfett:ca 8%

Ich weiß das das fast zu leicht ist aber ich werd halt nicht schwerer!

Grüße vom Bodensee!


----------



## gugi (23. Januar 2004)

Dany1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Größe:187cm
> Gewicht:69-71kg
> Körperfett:ca 8%
> 
> ...


Vertilge 2 Wochen das, was ich in selbiger Zeit mampfe und du wirst die Aussage zurücknehmen


----------



## fricc (24. Januar 2004)

Größe: 187cm
Gewicht: 71 - 74kg (inklusive 1 - 2kg wärmende Beinbehaarung; aber 
                Gewichtstuning hin oder her, mein Pelz bleibt dran, das Enthaaren 
                überlass ich doch lieber dem schöneren Geschlecht)
Körperfett: ja, doch einiges Fett am Körper. Und bei meiner knapp 
                bemessenen Trainingszeit, wird´s wohl auch nicht weniger 
                werden.
Ruhepuls: knapp unter 50
Maximalpuls: vermutlich so knappe 190, will ich aber auch gar nicht zu genau 
                wissen, bin schließlich nur Hobbyfahrer und kein Racer.
Ach, ja, Alter: 38, und die Zeiten, als ich noch die Muße für´s Fitnessstudio 
                hatte sind leider schon lange vorbei. Wünsche aber allen viel 
                Spaß, die sich dem Sport noch etwas intensiver widmen 
                können!


----------



## Stelvio (30. Januar 2004)

Grösse 1,81 m
Gewicht 79 kg

Voll o.k. da ich auch ein wenig Kraftsport betreibe.


----------



## tboy0709 (31. Januar 2004)

So dann auch hier meine Daten   

Alter: 25
Größe: 175cm
Gewicht: 65-67kg
Ruhepuls: 39
MaxPuls: 201


----------



## Caracal (31. Januar 2004)

Dany1978 schrieb:
			
		

> Größe:187cm
> Gewicht:69-71kg
> Körperfett:ca 8%
> 
> ...



Könnte von mir sein der Text. Habs mal so auf 78kg geschafft, aber das ging nur mit mehreren warmen Mahlzeiten am Tag (TK-Fraß ... *würg*).


----------



## Tourenfahrer (8. Februar 2004)

Ich bin 31, wiege nach häufigen Fittness- Studio- Besuchen mittlerweile 59 kg bei 1,74 m. Im Alltag mäste ich mich regelrecht mit u.a. zwei warmen Mahlzeiten. Zunehmen tue ich nur mit äussersten Anstrengungen,  nehme sehr schnell ab. Bei Körperfettmessungen zeigten die Geräte Error an, was wohl unter 6% bedeutet. Na ja, schön sieht man nicht aus, da man durch den Muskelaufbau im Fitness- Studio ziemlich faserig aussieht, aber irgendwo muss man ja Reserven bilden, falls man mal krank wird. Ich gehöre zu den schlechten Futterverwertern, in der Men`s Healt stand letztens, ich gehöre zu den ersten Opfern auf einer einsamen Insel. Ach so, mein Ruhepuls ist im Moment bei 55, im Sommer nach ein paar Runden bei 42.


----------



## Don Kalleone (9. Februar 2004)

Grösse: 1,98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Kalleone (9. Februar 2004)

Bin 1,98 gross und ca. 83kg schwer!


----------



## XTR (9. Februar 2004)

Alter: 19

Größe: 194 cm

Gewicht 79, 5 kg


----------



## Silent (10. Februar 2004)

Tourenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 31, wiege nach häufigen Fittness- Studio- Besuchen mittlerweile 59 kg bei 1,74 m. Im Alltag mäste ich mich regelrecht mit u.a. zwei warmen Mahlzeiten. Zunehmen tue ich nur mit äussersten Anstrengungen,  nehme sehr schnell ab. Bei Körperfettmessungen zeigten die Geräte Error an, was wohl unter 6% bedeutet. Na ja, schön sieht man nicht aus, da man durch den Muskelaufbau im Fitness- Studio ziemlich faserig aussieht, aber irgendwo muss man ja Reserven bilden, falls man mal krank wird. Ich gehöre zu den schlechten Futterverwertern, in der Men`s Healt stand letztens, ich gehöre zu den ersten Opfern auf einer einsamen Insel..


Oder du hast wie ich einen hohen Grundumsatz.
Ich habe nämlich das selbe Problem.
Bin auch 31, 172cm und wiege 64 kg. Aber auch nur mit Mühe und Not.
Ich muß auch sehr viel essen um das Gewicht zu halten.
Nach einer langen Tour habe ich dann auch schnell 2-3 kg weniger die nicht nur auf Flüssigkeitsverlust zurückzuführen sind.


----------



## Gianter² (14. Februar 2004)

Hi,

1,74 und 71kg

;-(


----------



## tiffy (14. Februar 2004)

1,86m und 77 kg... im Sommer etwa 75

Das Gewicht von Armstrong stimmt aber vorne und hinten nicht, in Topform wiegt der knapp unter 70 kg...
Frueher als er Klassikerspezialist war hatte er fast 80 kg (alles Muckis). 
Wusstet ihr dass Indurain etwa 1,90 gross war und um die 82 kilo wog? Die aussage das schwere Fahrer berguntauglich sind stimmt ist also wirklich mit vorsicht zu geniessen.
Entscheidend ist nicht das Gewicht oder die Groesse sondern viel mehr der Koerperfettanteil, der muss niedrig sein, unter 15% ist okay, unter 10% fantastisch.jan Ullrich hat bei seinem Olympiasieg um die 78 kg gewogen (wegen dem eher flachen Profil und dem Zeitfahren)... 

Ist schon n interessantes Thema aber wozu brauchst Du das?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2004)

Alter: 24 Jahre

Größe: 178 cm

Gewicht: ca. 66 kg

Körperfett: ca. 16 %   

Mit dem Körperfett will ich noch etwas niedriger kommen, dabei aber mein Gewicht halten, aber die Süssigkeiten (vor allem Cola) weglassen fällt mir sehr schwer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (16. Februar 2004)

vor ein paar wochen: 1,90m, 86 kg
jetzt. 1,90m, 82 kg


----------



## Wave (17. Februar 2004)

ich bin

15 Jahre alt
193 cm groß
75 kg schwer
Max Puls: 202
Ruhe Puls: 41
Körperfett: 4 % (wurd in nem Sportinstitut gemessen)


denke das is soweit in Ordnung?


----------



## nathank (18. Februar 2004)

1,85 Meter

winter:
** 74kg (normaliweise mehr aber dieses Jahr war ich wenig beim kraft-training)
ungefahr 9% kürperfett
ruhepuls: 51
schwelle-puls: 162
max puls: 192 ? (obwohl die letzte 2 jahren kaum gesehen, vielleicht schon weniger)
mit beinpelz

sommer:
70kg
ungefahr 6% körperfett (in der vergangenheit weniger, aber ich bin jetzt 33)
ruhepuls: 46
schwelle-puls: 169
max puls: 192 ?
ohne beinpelz

** müsste ich JAHREN im Fitness studio trainieren über 69kg zu kommen! - erst mit 27 Jahre!


----------



## Müllschlucker (21. Februar 2004)

Meine nicht ganz bikertypischen Daten :

Alter     : 39 Jahre
Größe    : 183 cm
Gewicht : 93 kg

Fazit     : 

Seh´ eher aus wie ein Schwerathlet, hab´ aber ordentlich Gas inne Beine, da ich schon ein paar Jährchen (Jahrzehnte??) bike.

Ich bin so wie ich bin und fühl´ mich gut dabei !


----------



## Fox (22. Februar 2004)

Größe: 1,88m
Momentanes Kampfgewicht: 68,5kg


----------



## Deleted 6320 (22. Februar 2004)

hier sind ja einige mit BMI unter 19-ist das gesund? sieht das gut aus?????
was soll die Hungerei bei einem Hobbyfahrer-das seit Ihr doch alle? wie ich auch.
Bei Profis und Amateuren sieht man das man kein Gerippe sein muß um stark zu fahren, oder?
Ich selbst bin 1,86 m und konnte in den 90ern mit 76 kg auch einige Treppchenplätze fahren-RR/MTB. Heute mit 37 J. und 84 kg (dank Ruderclub) und weniger Training fühl ich mich keineswegs schlechter und mit Optik und sportlichen Leistungen bin ich alles andere als unzufrieden.

Als normal großer Mann unter 70Kg-das sieht immer aus wie SchluckWasserinKurve--Sorry.


----------



## tboy0709 (22. Februar 2004)

@ Mecky Also das mit dem Körperfettanteil das kann nicht sein die haben sich da vermessen ganz sicher. 

Bodybuilder in der Wettkampfphase haben einen Anteil von 2-5% aber auch nur dann. Es gibt keine Athleten die weniger Köperfett als BB in einem Wettkampf haben und schon gar nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum oder gar immer.  Das würde bedeuten das Du Dich komplett fettfrei ernährst.

Wie haben die das denn gemessen?


----------



## JosebaBeloki (22. Februar 2004)

Alter: 16
Gewicht: 69kg
Größe: 1,83m
KFA: 10,3%

@tboy  du hasst recht, ich bin auch im Fitnesscenter akriv und interssiere mich auch etwas für bodybuilding, und für einen normalen athleten ist ein körperfettateil von unter 6 prozent auf dauer unmöglich, da kann man radfahren soviel wie man will, ohne rnährung + BB ist das unmöglich


----------



## RockHopper2809 (23. Februar 2004)

Alter: 14
Größe: mh.. ca. 1,77m
Gewicht: zwischen 62 und 65kg.. schwankt ziemlich 
Körperfett: kA.. aber genug denke ich


----------



## abbath (28. Februar 2004)

Alter: 21
Größe: 203
Gewicht: 87kg, war mal 79kg dann fitness-studio 
Körperfett: ganz wenig

ich hab mal ne frage: ich fahr zwar keine rennen, aber als rradler doch eher sportlich (auch mit dem mtb):

sind 13cm überhöhung ok? oder ist mehr/weniger bei meiner größe üblich?

das fahrverhalten find ich aber sehr gut, an steigungen klebt das vorderrad ausreichend am boden.

würd halt gern mal vergleichsdaten haben 

achso ruhepuls 46


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (1. März 2004)

tboy0709 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mecky Also das mit dem Körperfettanteil das kann nicht sein die haben sich da vermessen ganz sicher.
> 
> Bodybuilder in der Wettkampfphase haben einen Anteil von 2-5% aber auch nur dann. Es gibt keine Athleten die weniger Köperfett als BB in einem Wettkampf haben und schon gar nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum oder gar immer.  Das würde bedeuten das Du Dich komplett fettfrei ernährst.
> 
> Wie haben die das denn gemessen?



is mir auch schon komisch vorgekommen! nur alle anderen vom Landeskader hatten ähnlich niedrige werte! 
die haben das mit sonner waage mit 100 knöpfen gemessen  

achso: war gestern wieder zum Leistungstest da....und wieder nur 4%


----------



## psychome (2. März 2004)

185m hoch
67kg dazu.
be psycho


----------



## tboy0709 (2. März 2004)

@ Mecky mit so ner Waage aha. Also wirklich genaue Fettwerte können nur Durch hydrostatische Wiegen oder die DEXA-Methode festgestellt werden. 
Ich nehme an Du bist dann auch im Landeskader oder? 
Und wo lasst Ihr die Leistungstests machen?

P.S. Hier mal ein link zur Körperfettmessung http://de.fitness.com/exercise/articles/koerperfettmessung.htm


----------



## Wave (2. März 2004)

was ist denn hidrostatischer wiegen


jap...bin im Landeskader! 
wir lassen die Leistungstest bei Medisport in Herdecke machen


----------



## tboy0709 (2. März 2004)

Das hydrostatische Wiegen 
Bezugnehmend auf die o. g. Kompartiment-Modelle können den unterschiedlichen Körpergeweben unterschiedliche spezifische Dichten zugeordnet werden. Beim hydrostatischen Wiegen wird der Proband unter Wasser gewogen. Sehr vereinfacht ausgedrückt macht man sich den Zusammenhang zu Nutze, das Fett eine geringere Dichte hat als Muskelmasse und der Auftrieb eines adipösen Menschen bei gleichem Körpergewicht höher ist als bei einem Athleten. Der Athlet ist demnach unter Wasser schwerer als der "gleichschwere" adipöse Mensch. Mit Hilfe von verschiedenen Formeln kann sehr genau vom Körpergewicht und Auftrieb auf den Fettanteil geschlossen werden. 

Nicht das ich Dir nicht glaube mit dem Köperfettanteil schließlich hat das ein Sportarzt gemacht aber so richtig vorstellen kann ich mir das einfach net.


----------



## TonyMontana (3. März 2004)

Alter: 22
Größe: 1,86m
Gewicht: 69kg


----------



## kathoz (19. Juli 2004)

bei mir siehts so aus:
göße: 1,81m
gewicht: 71Kg


----------



## Seiffer (19. Juli 2004)

Alter: 27 Jahre
Größe: 172 cm
Gewicht: 80 kg (vor 3 Jahren 69 kg, so gehts wenn man wenig Zeit und viele Ausreden hat)
RR: 55 - 60
Maximal: ?
Normaler Trainingspuls (in dem Bereich laufe / fahre ich): 159-162
Lungenvolumen: Keine Ahnung

Das Gewicht ist sicherlich verbesserungsbedürftig...


----------



## Knax (19. Juli 2004)

Alter: 8 Monate bis zur Volljährigkeit
Größe: 1,85m
Gewicht: 65kg   
ist doch ok, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## banana-joe (19. Juli 2004)

Dieser Thread würde noch viel mehr Sinn machen wenn jeder seine Rahmenhöhe+Oberrohrlänge+Steuerrohrlänge+Vorbaulänge dazuschreiben würde, das wäre dann auch ne Hilfe für Leute die sich nach der passenden Rahmenhöhe  umschaun.

Gruss


----------



## roewe (20. Juli 2004)

nunja, süße 173cm und 77kg

schein recht viel zu sein. ok, bissl Bauch hab i auch!   

bringt aber merh speed bergab!    


beinchen schön muskulös und ... jo, 17jahre! *fg*

röwe
Ruhepuls hab ich keinen!   
(wann und wo mess ich den? Nach aufstehen, vorm einschlafen oder wenn ich so am PC sitze?)


----------



## taimon (21. Juli 2004)

Ich wiege 74kg bei einer Größe von 1,84m. BMI = 21,85 
Allerdings habe ich laut Waage einen Körperfettanteil von 15%. Der ist zwar normal, sollte aber noch etwas zu drücken sein. Natürlich nicht durch Runterhungern sondern per Substitution durch Muskeln..  Son Gerippe möchte ich dann doch net sein, bin mir schon dünn genug.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. Juli 2004)

Diese Gewichtsdiskussion höchst naja, Herr Grün (Roland Green) ist 1,80 und hatte zu seinen CC-WM Titeln 75kg drauf, ein Freund von mir ist bei 180 69kg schwer und ihm fehlt, sobald´s flacher wird, definitiv massig Kraft


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (21. Juli 2004)

sers,
bin 1.77 groß
70kg schwer und fühl mich richtig guad
gruß


----------



## MXcompETAbiker (21. Juli 2004)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> Alter: 8 Monate bis zur Volljährigkeit
> Größe: 1,85m
> Gewicht: 65kg
> ist doch ok, oder?!



bist ziehmlich dünn oder?!ich sag nur:amstrong wiegt 77kg!bei 177cm.....solltest vielleicht auf 70-74kgkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaschaW (25. Juli 2004)

will auch mal   

Alter:16
Größe:165cm
Gewicht: 49,8kg passt aber nicht ganz zu meinem Appetit  
Körperfett: 9,7%


Mehr weiß ich net...

MfG


----------



## foenfrisur (25. Juli 2004)

175cm
75Kg

muss aber was runter mit dem gewicht...sehe aus als hätt ich nen bierbauch    
und das wo ich gar kein bier trinke


----------



## dkiki (1. August 2004)

16 Jahre
180cm
53-55kg
4,6% (wurde in einem Fitnessstudio mit Stromschlägen oder so ähnlich gemessen!)

    Dominik


----------



## SteffenScott (1. August 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> 16 Jahre
> 180cm
> 53-55kg
> 4,6% (wurde in einem Fitnessstudio mit Stromschlägen oder so ähnlich gemessen!)
> ...




einer der weniger wiegt als ich  
ich bring bei 1,80m stolze 56kg auf die waage


----------



## peter_schoen (2. August 2004)

190 cm
83 - 87 kg 
KFA 5-7.7% (Messung mit hydr. Kaliper und Fettwaage mit Athletenmodus, beide gleiches Ergebnis), ja nach Vorhaben


----------



## mikeonbike (2. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> einer der weniger wiegt als ich
> ich bring bei 1,80m stolze 56kg auf die waage



...seit ihr aus äthiopien???


----------



## SteffenScott (2. August 2004)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ...seit ihr aus äthiopien???




  nee nich ganz,echtes ddr produkt bin ich   
mein rad wiegt immerhin fast nen 6tel von mir


----------



## sonixx (2. August 2004)

Alter: 24
Körpergrösse: 1,77cm
Gewicht: 81 KG
Körperfett: 12-13%

Leider beisst sich mein exzessives Training im FitnessStudio etwas mit meiner Bergleistung beim biken hehe


----------



## dkiki (3. August 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> einer der weniger wiegt als ich
> ich bring bei 1,80m stolze 56kg auf die waage



Also so doll ist das leicht sein net! Hab 18kg Untergewicht 
Dominik


----------



## SteffenScott (3. August 2004)

naja wird auch gern 4kg mehr auf den rippen haben aber ich nehm einfach nich zu
viele fragen mich wo ich das alles hin esse,aber naja kann man nix machen, find ich immernoch besser als 130kg zu wiegen
und bei meienr sid sind noch die buchsen wie neu    

und ich brauch dann hoffentlich nich zum bund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gttheripper (19. August 2004)

165 cm
50 Kg

mit Bike 59.4 Kg  


Grüssi Sebi


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

mit meinen fast 68kg auf 173.5cm bin ich ja schon fast ein fettsack für forumverhältnisse...


----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2004)

Hi!
Meine Beine ansich sind nicht rasiert...

Meine Daten:
64,5 - 67Kg
179,5cm
12 - 14%Fett
2,8 - 2,9Kg Knochenmasse
ca.53,5 - 54Kg Muskelmasse
57,5 - 60,5% Wasseranteil


----------



## trekkinger (19. August 2004)

dkiki schrieb:
			
		

> Also so doll ist das leicht sein net! Hab 18kg Untergewicht
> Dominik


Wie kommt das?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

ich bin echt zu fett 

BTW: 
Gewicht ohne Beinhaare, aber 24cm auf dem Kopf.

Ne Frage so nebenbei, geht ihr nur Biken oder macht ihr auch noch anderen Sport nebenbei? Weil eure Gewichte sind ja echt voll unter der Norm. 

Ich zum Beispiel mach nebenbei noch Kampfsport, darum wohl auch mein Gewicht.

Wo kann man denn den Körperfettanteil messen lassen?


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. August 2004)

> Ich zum Beispiel mach nebenbei noch Kampfsport, darum wohl auch mein Gewicht.



 ohje ich läster nicht mehr über dein bike  

für den körperfettanteil gibts spezielle waagen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> ohje ich läster nicht mehr über dein bike
> 
> für den körperfettanteil gibts spezielle waagen.



kannste gar nicht, ich habs wegen zu sinnlosen retrokommentaren sowieso aus der galerie verbannt. Ich stells wieder rein wenn ichs mit sonsense-leichtbau, tune-teilen und irgenwelchem Schrott vergewaltigt habe. 

Werd mal gucken ob ich irgenwo mal Zugang zu so ner Waage ergattern kann.

Gruß, der Stefan


----------



## HILLKILLER (19. August 2004)

Hiho!

Alter 17 J
Größe 195 cm
Gewicht 85 kg 
(Wenn doch nur Schokolade und Cola nich so gut schmecken würden , aber wenigsten rauch ich nicht... )
Ich schwimme auch 2x die Woche (Schulsport)

HK


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> kannste gar nicht, ich habs wegen zu sinnlosen retrokommentaren sowieso aus der galerie verbannt. Ich stells wieder rein wenn ichs mit sonsense-leichtbau, tune-teilen und irgenwelchem Schrott vergewaltigt habe.
> 
> Werd mal gucken ob ich irgenwo mal Zugang zu so ner Waage ergattern kann.
> 
> Gruß, der Stefan



in fast jeder apotheke gibts ne körperfett waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> in fast jeder apotheke gibts ne körperfett waage.



und was kostet mich der zugang zu dieser welchen?


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> und was kostet mich der zugang zu dieser welchen?




du bist doch der bruce lee des ostens  


normalerweise is das der superservice von der hausapotheke. dein arzt dürfte das aber auch haben.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (19. August 2004)

gurkenfolie schrieb:
			
		

> du bist doch der bruce lee des ostens
> 
> 
> normalerweise is das der superservice von der hausapotheke. dein arzt dürfte das aber auch haben.



thx. Mal gucken wie gut ich bin, wenn ich ein wenig sport gemacht hab sieht man die sehenstränge durch und die adern drücken sich auch raus. Wird also nicht so viel sein.  Mal schauen. Ich meld mich dann spätestens mit dem Ergebnis wieder.


----------



## trekkinger (20. August 2004)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin echt zu fett
> 
> Ne Frage so nebenbei, geht ihr nur Biken oder macht ihr auch noch anderen Sport nebenbei? Weil eure Gewichte sind ja echt voll unter der Norm.


Nur biken und das nicht viel; ich bin von Natur aus  so´n schmaler Hannes.
Ausserdem ist das meine Antwort auf Leichtbau beim Fahrrad.

Körperfett-Waagen gibt es auch in Fitness-Studios.


----------



## Rupi (2. September 2004)

Bin eigentlich Langläufer aus Österreich, aber Biken ist einfach super und gehört ganz oben zu meinen Hobbys!  

Größe: 189mm
Gewicht: 72kg
Fett: 9,8%
Lunge: 8 Liter

Gruß Rupi!


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. September 2004)

Hallo 

also ich wiege zur Zeit 57,5 kg auf 1,70cm. Ich hoffe, dass ist ein akzeptabler Wert. Da ich noch Judo mache, habe ich auch nicht gerade wenig Kraft im Oberkörper. Daher hab ich auch nur 8,4 % Körperfett ( vor nem Jahr gemessen, muss ich mal wieder machen )

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flying sash (2. September 2004)

alter: 16(nächste woche 17)
größe: 187 cm
gewicht: 64 kg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. September 2004)

ihr pappstengel.

173,5cm
fast 70kg
Schuhgröße 46
13% Körperfett

so, jetzt will ich sehen wer von euch fetter ist.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (2. September 2004)

183cm, 88kg, Kf 16%?!.


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. September 2004)

*16.06.1980 (24 momentan)
172cm
60,5kg (komplett nackt, aber am nachmittag, also schon etwas essen in den Gedärmen   )
44,5 Schuhgröße
<5-17% Körperfett (je nach Messgerät => kann man alle in die Tonne kloppen. Finger anlecken bringt u.U. bis zu 30% nach unten   )
-5,5/-5,75 Dioptrien


----------



## roadrunner_gs (3. September 2004)

Rupi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin eigentlich Langläufer aus Österreich, aber Biken ist einfach super und gehört ganz oben zu meinen Hobbys!
> 
> Größe: 189mm
> Gewicht: 72kg
> ...



*g* 72kg bei 189mm Körpergröße?
Bist du aus blei und sehr breit?   
Und wie passen dann in deine Lunge 8 Liter rein?

Fragen über Fragen

SCNR


----------



## waldtier (3. September 2004)

90-60-90

wie ihr an meinen daten sehen könnt wohl proportioniert!
was interessiert da noch die gewichtsangabe???


----------



## Schmirgel (3. September 2004)

>>so, jetzt will ich sehen wer von euch fetter ist. 

Kürze: 175 cm
Breite: 79 kg
KF%: neumodischer Hokuspokus
Haare: ja

Jaja, ich geh ja schon trainieren...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. September 2004)

waldtier schrieb:
			
		

> 90-60-90
> 
> wie ihr an meinen daten sehen könnt wohl proportioniert!
> was interessiert da noch die gewichtsangabe???




93 - 78 - 81...


----------



## jones (6. September 2004)

Alter: 18 (seit 3 Wochen   )
Gewicht: 74kg
Größe: 1,86m
Körperfett: so um die 10%


----------



## fin_dd (7. September 2004)

Alter: 22
Größe: 186cm
Gewicht: 101,4kg (ups...)
Körperfett: keine Ahnung, aber geschätzt - zuviel 
Lungenvolumen: für mich reicht es
Ruhepuls: um die 60

Oberschenkelumfang: 63cm (gemessen auf halben Wege)
Wadenumfang: 44cm (an der kräftigesten Stelle)

meine Verteidigung:
ich liebe Süsses, wandere lieber und fahre erst wieder seit kurzer Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andithebrain (8. September 2004)

'Ich bin 1,86m
habe 76kg Druck auf den Pedalen und 7% Körperfettanteil lt. Tanita, doc ich glaub die Sau lügt und es sind in Wirklichkeit mehr.
ich bin 26 Jahre.
RP liegt so bei 44.


----------



## Musicman (9. September 2004)

1,83m
84kg wenn ich wieder fit bin (da seh ich aber 14kg dünner aus, mein Doc wollts auch nicht glauben, der hat die Waage auf 70kg gestellt, da hab ich ich ihn ausgelacht)
Ruhepuls? Hmmm, im Krankenhaus ist der pieper vom EKG immer angegangen "Doc: ich kann den nicht weiter runterstellen"
Körperfett? bei 84kg nicht mehr viel...
Lungenvolumen? Mist ich muss zur G26, danach weiss ich das wieder. Beim letzten Test hatte ich noch zwichen 111% - 115% Lungenfunktion (bei knappen 2 Schachteln Kippen am Tag)
Beine? So dünn wie ein Reh und auch so behaart  Bin halt n Läufer^^


----------



## Snatch (10. September 2004)

Hab das mal geklaut und meine Daten eingefügt 

Alter: 27
Größe: 180cm
Gewicht: 98 Kg

Oberschenkelumfang: 60cm (gemessen auf halben Wege)
Wadenumfang: 48cm (an der kräftigesten Stelle)


Jaja ich weis, zu schwer. Aber ich arbeite drann


----------



## Drunken Monkey (10. September 2004)

Alter 16


Grösse 1.90m
gewicht 75 kg
Körperfett.11%
Ruhepuls 65

wade 40 cm kräftigste stelle   
oberschenkel 45 cm  
Ruhepuls 65
Liegt glaub ich an halben Jahr gips bein 

so schönen abend noch


----------



## SteffenScott (11. September 2004)

65 ruhepuls  
is aber schon ein bissl hoch find ich


----------



## MC_Luebke (12. September 2004)

Größe 185 cm
Gewicht 78 kg
Alter 21
Schrittlänge 93 cm
Körperfett ~10%


mfg
luebke


----------



## mox (12. September 2004)

SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> große 1,79m
> und wiegen tuh ich schwere 54-55kg schwangt immmer



Hehe, das kenn ich doch irgendwoher!
Größe: 178cm
GEwicht: 54kg-56kg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. September 2004)

ähm, wir sollten dem thread noch bilder hinzufügen um sicherzustellen das hier nicht gemogelt wird


----------



## christus22 (13. September 2004)

Hi.

Ich bin 1,80 m und wiege zwischen 67 und 71 Kilo.
das sind so die Schwankungen zwischen Sommer und Winter  

Alter: 20
Vo2 max: 58 ml/kg/min
Ruhe HF:55 Schläge/min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (13. September 2004)

hi, 

alter: 488 monate
grösse: 177cm
lebendgewicht: 80kg

incl. haarigen beinen (nicht nur)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. September 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> incl. haarigen beinen (nicht nur)




du widerling 

ne, scherz


----------



## atua (15. September 2004)

...also ich bin ein leichtbaumodel

185cm hoch 
und 64kg leicht

ist aber nicht so dass ich nichts esse... ganz im gegenteil, ich liebe die völlerei!!

...aber ich denke, dass es bei mir bestimmt einmal BOOOOOOOOOHHHHMMMMM macht und ich eine richtig fette kugel bin..

so long


----------



## Billabong (17. September 2004)

Größe: 176 cm
Gewicht: 67 kg in Hochform, bis zu 74 kg im Frühling nach den winterlichen Fitness-Studio und Eiweiss Eskapaden...
Ruhepuls: um 42 im besten Fall, momentan um 48
Maximalpuls: unterdessen 200, hab noch nen alten Conconi Test, den ich mit 13 gemacht habe, da brachte ich den Puls auf 217! das geht dann schon in Richtung Herzkammerflimmern  

und: Beine selbstverständlich behaart...


----------



## Limit83 (20. September 2004)

Hab die gleichen Daten wie Bart Brentjens ( wird hoffentlich so geschrieben?)

188cm groß 
72kg schwer

nur seine Wattzahlen schafft mein Körper leider nicht


----------



## DigitalDuck (23. September 2004)

1.80groß
74kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## padrigan (17. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Meine Daten: 

Größe 183 cm
Gewicht 70 kg schon seit ewigen Zeiten
Alter 24
Ruhepuls vor dem Aufstehn liegt bei 50 Umdrehungen pro Minute. 

Wadendurchmesser: schlanke 35cm, Oberschenkel auf halber Höhe: 46cm!

Körperfett schwankt zwischen 11% und 14%.


----------



## cc-seppo (21. Oktober 2004)

Alter: 16
Größe: 179 cm
Gewicht: 59-61 kg
Körperfett: 6-9%


----------



## Feivel (3. November 2004)

Größe: 179cm
Gewicht: 66-69kg
Fett: noch zu viel


----------



## amok1 (11. November 2004)

alter 18
größe 190cm
gewicht 66kg


----------



## dupa (12. November 2004)

19(seit 2tagen)
183 cm
71 kg
10-11 % fett


----------



## bergwerkfee (13. November 2004)

177cm, 56kg, 75b, 90-60-90. Wen interessierts?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. November 2004)

bergwerkfee schrieb:
			
		

> 177cm, 56kg, 75b, 90-60-90. Wen interessierts?




mich, darf ich deine telefonnummer haben?


----------



## Fubbermän (15. November 2004)

Alter: 34
Größe: 180cm
Gewicht: 85kg
Körperfett: ~7%
Ruhepuls: 53


----------



## racing-rogal (3. Dezember 2004)

Tach auch

größe: 182cm
gewicht: gute 80kilo
ruhe puls: 36
maximal: 211 
alter 17


----------



## tim_ (3. Dezember 2004)

32J
181cm
83kg
körperfett: 12-13%
ruhepuls: 52
puls max: 194 





			
				Fubbermän schrieb:
			
		

> Alter: 34
> Größe: 180cm
> Gewicht: 85kg
> Körperfett: ~7%
> Ruhepuls: 53



machst du krafttraining? wegen des niedrigen fettanteils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kimpel (3. Dezember 2004)

Alter 18


Grösse 1.86m
gewicht ~80 kg
Körperfett: mit sowas beschäftige ich mich nich
Ruhepuls: 52; dafür aber eine traumhafte regenerationsrate, laut dem fuzzi aus der mucki bude, der mir ne mitgliedschaft andrehen wollte

wade: 40cm (kräftigste stelle)
oberschenkel 56 cm (mitte)


----------



## Smole (11. Dezember 2004)

Meine Daten: 1,93 m und 88 kg, Körperfett: 12 %, Max. Sauerstoffaufnahme 56 ! Geht schon ganz gut... bin aber noch im Leistungsaufbau...


----------



## Limit83 (11. Dezember 2004)

Aktuelle Daten:
188 cm
73,5 kg
9,1% Körperfett
76 ml/kg/min VO² max


----------



## larsebub (28. Dezember 2004)

Smole schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Daten: 1,93 m und 88 kg, Körperfett: 12 %, Max. Sauerstoffaufnahme 56 ! Geht schon ganz gut... bin aber noch im Leistungsaufbau...




Wo kan ich die sauerstoffaufnahme und lungenvolumen testen bzw messen lassen??
und nun zu mir 1.75m klein und 73kg da muss noch was runter!!


----------



## schwendi (29. Dezember 2004)

1.89m
71 bis 80kg

Lungendaten hab ich keine.

Was habt Ihr so für Watt-Daten?

Ich trainiere zur Zeit laut Ergometer-Anzeige GA bei ca. 160W (Ziel über 200W)

Letztes Jahr hatte ich die anaerobe Schwelle bei ca. 280W (Ziel über 300W)


----------



## fab1o (29. Dezember 2004)

181cm, 65-67kg, ruhepuls 38-44, maxpuls +/-185


----------



## JoHo (29. Dezember 2004)

aktuell:
1,83m
64kg
8% Körperfett


----------



## racer89 (29. Dezember 2004)

so ungefähr
174cm
49kg
8 % Fett  
max. puls ungefähr 207
ich hab auch noch lungendaten aber die sind schon was älter
so bis denne


----------



## kleinbiker (30. Dezember 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> so ungefähr
> 174cm
> 49kg
> 8 % Fett
> ...


Boa, das nenne ich mal leicht, da sagen alle schon bei meinen 58 kg und 173cm ich sei untergewichtig.

Nun gut, du bist ja auch noch in der Wachstumsphase.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## newbe (30. Dezember 2004)

Größe 178 cm
Gewicht 76 kg
ruhe Puls 46
max Puls +/-193
21 % Fett
Sommer rasiert; Winter mit Haare damit es wärmer ist   

Gruß Anderl


----------



## Pevloc (30. Dezember 2004)

Alter Schwede, einige wären hier auch als Skispringer geeignet...


----------



## Hardraider (30. Dezember 2004)

1,83 m hoch und 62 Kg schwer
Körperfett 7,6%


----------



## Jon_Snow (30. Dezember 2004)

Größe: 1,84m

Gewicht: 62kg

Ruhepuls: 56

Alter: 17


----------



## murd0c (31. Dezember 2004)

Männlich 19 Jahre

1,86 m

69 kg

Ruhepuls usw. weiß ich nich
hab kein Pulsmesser


----------



## Svenson (1. Januar 2005)

Kommt mir so vor, dass ich mit 1,74m ziemlich klein bin hier im schnitt...
ansonsten
65kg
50ruhe
210 max
aso ja 21


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacemaker (1. Januar 2005)

1,81
68Kg
Ruhepuls 55
Alter 16
Körperfett: Laut Sanitas-Waage unter 5%


----------



## Joe der Biker (23. Januar 2005)

Wahnsinn - wie wenig einige von Euch wiegen... 
Also bei mir: 

1,80 cm 
76-77 kg

und ich dachte, dass wäre okay inklusive rasierter Beine


----------



## abbath (23. Januar 2005)

Wahnsinn? Ja,stimmt:

Abbath getunt:

203 cm
79,5kg
Ruhepuls 40-45


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. Januar 2005)

Verdammt hier sind aber einige zeimlich dünn.
178 cm
93 - 94 kg (wird hoffendlich noch etwas mehr auch wenns lamgsam schwer fällt  )
KF ca. 14%
Oberschenkel  68cm
Unterschenkel  44cm
Brust  118cm
OA 44cm

alter 24

Lungevolumen ca. 6,5 liter , gut die spiromätrie liegt auch schon 3 jahre zurück, vor der zeit hat ich fitnesstechnich nen grossen durchhänger, könnte also wieder mehr sein , hehe.


----------



## garm (20. Februar 2005)

Mh, ja, über den Winter:


Größe:1.96m

Gewicht:68kg   ,unrasiert


----------



## fab1o (20. Februar 2005)

so, ein Update meines Gewichts. Konnte etwas an Muskeln zulegen übern Winter. Vielleicht auch etwas Fett - aber alles im gesunden Bereich.

Grösse 1.81m, Gewicht 69-70kg


----------



## Scandium_Fan (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,


meine Daten..sind nicht mehr so wie vor ca. 2 Jahren, da warens noch 1,90; 75 kg;  7,5% Körperfett. Jetzt wieg ich so um die 83 - 85 kg da ich nicht mehr so viel Ziet für das Training habe. Auf dem Ergometer trete ich nach wie vor maximal um die 1200 Watt.   
mfg 
Scandium_Fan


----------



## Cubeteam (1. März 2005)

18J
1,85m
62 Kg
13% Körperfett (vor 2 Jahren, müsste in etwa noch stimmen)
Ruhepuls 38
Max. Puls 249 (in einem RR-Rennen vor 3 Jahren)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. März 2005)

Größe: 173cm
Gewicht: 70kg
oberschenkel: 56cm.
Unterschenkel: 40cm
Ruhepuls: 42
körperfettgehalt unter 15%

hohes Gewicht durch viel Masse da Kampfsportler und Biker...


----------



## GeminiRider (9. März 2005)

Bin ich wohl der Kleinste hier im Forum   :

Größe: 163
Alter: 29
Gewicht: 85 KG (mit Bike) ohne 63 KG
Fettanteil: ?? hab ich noch nie messen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wime (14. März 2005)

Grösse 184cm
Gewicht: 67kg
Alter: bald 46  
Ruhepuls: 51
Maxpuls: 185
Fettanteil: 9%

Willy


----------



## GlanDas (15. März 2005)

Grösse 190 tendenz steigend
Gewicht: 72kg
Alter: bald 15
Ruhepuls: 46
Maxpuls: werd ich bald wissen    EKG oder wie das ding heißt
Fettanteil: KA(0%)


----------



## Dædalus (15. März 2005)

1,79 m
65kg
Ruhepuls 52
MaxPuls: 211+   

Werte sind ~4 Wochen alt, Musterung beim Heer. Momentan dürften sie alle (ausser die Körpergröße  ) etwas schlechter sein, weil ich seit 3 Wochen (und wahrscheinlich nochmal 3 Monate lang) eine Verletzungspause einlegen muss.


----------



## schwendi (23. März 2005)

Scandium_Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> meine Daten..sind nicht mehr so wie vor ca. 2 Jahren, da warens noch 1,90; 75 kg;  7,5% Körperfett. Jetzt wieg ich so um die 83 - 85 kg da ich nicht mehr so viel Ziet für das Training habe. Auf dem Ergometer trete ich nach wie vor maximal um die 1200 Watt.
> ...



wie lange tretest Du die 1200W und mit welcher Drehzahl? Was machst Du vorher (z.B. schrittweise Erhöhung der Leistung, oder was?)


----------



## Bike-am-B.see (24. März 2005)

_Alter:_ 25
_Grösse:_ 194 cm
_Gewicht:_ 93 kg
_Gefühl:_ ein wenig zu viel Gewicht, aber fühl mich wohl
_Hunger:_ ständig und massenhaft
_Ruhepuls:_ keine Ahnung, um die 50 rum
_max. Puls:_ beim Klattern war ich mal bei 223
_Leistung:_ keine Ahnung, hab letztes Mal ein MTB gewonnen, weil ich in 1 Minute 1,27 km geradelt bin auf einem Trek-Bike auf'm Rollentrainer


----------



## Pevloc (24. März 2005)

> Leistung: keine Ahnung, hab letztes Mal ein MTB gewonnen, weil ich in 1 Minute 1,27 km geradelt bin auf einem Trek-Bike auf'm Rollentrainer



Ernsthaft? Das ist ja über 75 km/h!  
Schon mal daran gedacht mit Eric Zabel in Konkurenz zu treten?


----------



## Bike-am-B.see (24. März 2005)

Da hab ich auch ne Wut im Bauch gehabt.

Wollte den Gehrenberg rauffahren (Markdorf/ Bodensee) und Dreiviertel oben, im Wald im Match reisst mir die Kette. Dann runterrollen lassen zum Bike-Händler der da am Fusse des Berges grad Neueröffnung gefeiert hat. Kette montieren lassen und durch Zufall da mitgemacht.

War selbst ein wenig erstaunt, da ich sonst nie Leistungstests mache. Die meisten anderen sind so nach 40 sec eingebrochen, ich hatte die letzten 15 sec hintenraus noch wahnsinns-Reserven, keine Ahnung wieso   

Naja, das gewonnene Bike hat 250 EUR Wert, hab's schon vertickt, davon werde ich mir wohl jetzt ne Bikebrille mit Clips kaufen und meine Frau zum Essen einladen.

Ich bike eigentlich erst seit einem Dreiviertel-Jahr so hobby-mässig. Wahrscheinlich liegt's an meinem mässigen Trainingsgerät (mein Bike) --> das härtet ab


----------



## Männix (24. März 2005)

Jetzt mal ein "Normaler":

Alter: 40 Jahre 
Größe: 1,80 m
Gewicht: Zwischen 79 und 82 Kilo (je nach Training und Sünden zwischendurch)
Körperfett: Zwischen 17 und 20 % (je nach Training und Sünden zwischendurch)
Ruhepuls: 48
Maxpuls: etwa 180 (mehr will ich mir nicht zumuten)
Wattzahl: hab' mal 300 Watt getreten (Test auf Ergometer, alle 2 Minuten 25 Watt mehr)


----------



## schwendi (24. März 2005)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal ein "Normaler":
> 
> Alter: 40 Jahre
> Größe: 1,80 m
> ...



waren die 300W die Maximalleistung oder bei der Schwelle (Schwelle wäre ja schon ziemlich stark)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Männix (24. März 2005)

Ähem...entschuldige bitte, aber wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Maximalleistung und Schwelle? 

Ich hab' die 300 Watt etwa 1 Minute durchgehalten und dann aufgegeben, weil ich ziemlich platt war.  
Aber wie gesagt, ich habe unter 100 Watt begonnen, und das Programm des Ergometers hat alle 2 Minuten 25 Watt draufgepackt.
Dieser Test hat auch nen Namen und ist standardisiert, leider weiß ich jetzt net, wie man den nennt.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass in diesem Forum genug Leutchen vorhanden sind, die  über 400 Watt kommen. 

Übrigens: in der neuen "bike" hat eine Serie begonnen mit einem Hobbyfahrer, der unter Anleitung auf die "Adidas Bike Transalp Challenge" hintrainiert.
Der hat den Test auch gemacht: Bei 80 Watt begonnen, alle 3 Minuten 40 Watt mehr. Dabei hat der Typ 320 Watt gepackt (3 Watt pro kg bei einem Körpergewicht von 105 Kilo). Bis zur Transalp muss er 400 Watt treten können! Das entspricht einem Wert von 4- 4,5 Watt pro Kilo relative Leistung.

Ein Profi schafft laut "Bike" mit diesem Test 480 Watt und hat dabei eine relative Leistung von 6 Watt je Kilo Körpergewicht.


----------



## schwendi (24. März 2005)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Ähem...entschuldige bitte, aber wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen Maximalleistung und Schwelle?
> 
> Ich hab' die 300 Watt etwa 1 Minute durchgehalten und dann aufgegeben, weil ich ziemlich platt war.
> Aber wie gesagt, ich habe unter 100 Watt begonnen, und das Programm des Ergometers hat alle 2 Minuten 25 Watt draufgepackt.
> ...



die Schwellenleistung ist die Leistung an der anaeroben Schwelle, das ist jener Punkt, ab dem sich das Laktat beginnt zu akkumulieren, bzw an dem Laktatproduktion und Abbau gerade noch im Gleichgewicht ist.

Die Maximalleistung ist jene Leistung, bei der Du den Test abbrechen musst.


----------



## Männix (24. März 2005)

Alles klar! Habs mittlerweile selbst im Net gefunden.

Hier hab ich noch nen Link entdeckt:
Experimentelle Ermittlung der Maximalleistung

Könnte interessant sein...


----------



## tooh (10. April 2005)

so, jetzt ich:

alter:      30
größe:    191
gewicht: 97
puls:      von null auf 180 schneller als jeder andere!   reg´ mich bloß nicht auf!
lunge:    6,5


----------



## Bernhartt (18. April 2005)

größe 1,88m
bei 78kg (früher mal 74 als wettkapfgewicht, waren aber auch schon mal 85...)

Lunge 8,5l, waren aber mal über 9l!!!


----------



## langlang (25. April 2005)

Größe:    200 cm
Gewicht: 103 kg
Max Puls: 190
Ruhepuls:   42 (im Sommer   ) 
                50 (im Winter. da halte ich Winterschlaf   )
Lunge:     7 L 

Max Leistung : weiß ich nicht, hab noch nie einen Leistungstest gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danionbike (5. Mai 2005)

Daten von der Körperanalye vom 18.Sept.2004

Grösse: 185cm
Gewicht: 71.4kg
BMI: 20.9
Fettanteil: 12.8%
Fettmasse: 9.1kg
Fettfreiemasse: 62.3kg
Körperwasser: 45.6kg


----------



## namelessRider (14. Mai 2005)

Alter: 33 J
Größe: 169 cm
Gewicht: 71 Kg
Körperfett: unter 12%
Ruhepuls: 42 bpm
Max-Puls: 203 bpm

Gruß Micha


----------



## Firefighter (24. Mai 2005)

1,72cm -> 64Kg


----------



## kharthax (29. Mai 2005)

1,93 m
86 kg (nackt)
9,9-10,2 (Bike)


----------



## Das Waldi (29. Mai 2005)

Alter: 16 Jahre
Größe: 1,75m
Gewicht: 64kg (fette Sau ) 
Fettanteil: 10% (sehr alte Messung)
Ruhepuls: 52bpm
Leistung: ?
Bikegewicht: 15kg (Tour), 17kg (Freeride)


----------



## anysniper (30. Mai 2005)

Alter: 15 J
Größe: 182 cm
Gewicht: 78 Kg
Körperfett: um die 15%
Ruhepuls: dürtfte so um die 60 bpm liegen
Max-Puls: 220 bpm is locker drin...
bin ein Mensch der viel mit hohem Puls fährt!


----------



## Leinetiger (2. Juni 2005)

Alter: 18
Größe: 188cm
Gewicht: Gestern 76,6 kg
Körperfett: Keine Ahnung aber definitiv zu viel...

In 2-3 Monaten will ich aber nicht mehr als 75 kg wiegen, also mein Wettkampfgewicht


----------



## kh-cap (2. Juni 2005)

Alter: 39
Größe: 174 cm
Gewicht: 81 kg   
Körperfett: 17,5 % , fahre nicht nur bike   
Puls: vorhanden
für mich alles im grünen bereich, merke nur, dass ich jedes jahr mehr trainieren muss, um den level des letzten jahres zu erreichen  

kh-cap


----------



## zedd33 (2. Juni 2005)

Alter: zu viel 35
Grösse: auch ne Menge 204 cm
Gewicht: weia weia 99 Kg
Fett: weiss nich Pommes mit Majo lecker ........ ) also zu viel höhö
Puls: noch isser pöp

aber was soll's fühl mich wohl und fall noch nich vom Rad


----------



## husky.se (5. Juni 2005)

Alter 28
Größe 1,82
Gewicht 65kg
Fettanteil ???? keinen Plan. aber mir auf jeden Fall noch zu hoch...
Ruhepuls bei 52


Habe manchmal den Eindruck dass ich evtl zu dünn bin um effektiv zu trainieren. Gibt es irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte wieviel man bei welcher Körpergröße wiegen sollte um optimale Leistungen zu bringen? Bitte keine BMI-links  sondern genaue Werte oder Richtlinien. Also meinetwegen einen Faktor von 22 minimum oder so. Ich glaube ich liege bei 19 oder 20; was schon der untere Grenzwert ist.
Fahre momentan überwiegend xc und rr und habe irgendwie das Gefühl sehr schnell von wenig Training sehr schlapp zu sein. (Essen tu ich fast doppelt so viel wie mein Freund)   Regeneration müßte meiner Meinung mehr als ausreichend sein.
Naja ihr könnt ja mal eure Meinungen posten. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proscher (5. Juni 2005)

Grösse: 185cm
Gewicht: 98 kg
Fettanteil: 7,2%

Stand vom 20.05.05


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Juni 2005)

proscher schrieb:
			
		

> Grösse: 185cm
> Gewicht: 98 kg
> Fettanteil: 7,2%
> 
> Stand vom 20.05.05



Hmmm 185cm - 98kg und nur 7,2 % Fett??

Dann musst du ja nen Muskelpacket sein


----------



## Metalbeast (6. Juni 2005)

Oho wenn ich das hier so lese ... naja wenigstens hier und da jemand mit dem ich mich identifizieren kann.

180cm
ca 96-97kg

Aber jetzt gehts los und es wird abgenommen, bins leid.


----------



## Pevloc (6. Juni 2005)

1,77 Meter Körpergröße
72kg Körpergewicht
Körperfett (Navy-Methode): ca 17%

Ziel: Unter 65kg, Körperfett unter 10%


----------



## focusrider (8. Juni 2005)

nun zu mir

Größe: 185 cm
Gewicht: 77 kg
Körperfettanteil: 12%

mach außer mtb noch ein wenig krafttraining


----------



## namelessRider (8. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Körperfett (Navy-Methode): ca 17%



Erklär mal *"Navy Methode"* ... nie gehört 

Danke!


----------



## Pevloc (8. Juni 2005)

Müsste deine Frage beantworten:

http://www.bblex.de/online/rechner/navy.php


----------



## husky.se (8. Juni 2005)

husky.se schrieb:
			
		

> Alter 28
> Größe 1,82
> Gewicht 65kg
> Fettanteil ???? keinen Plan. aber mir auf jeden Fall noch zu hoch...
> ...



öhm hallooo halloooooooooooooooooo?  
hat mal jemand ne idee parat? bzw. ahnung oder erfahrung wäre mir lieber


----------



## mete (8. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Müsste deine Frage beantworten:
> 
> http://www.bblex.de/online/rechner/navy.php



Is aber ne komische Methode, je dicker der Hals und je weniger Bauchumfang, desto weniger Körperfett => Zusammenhang  , ich hätte danach 3,3% Fett, find ich nen bisl wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (9. Juni 2005)

husky.se schrieb:
			
		

> öhm hallooo halloooooooooooooooooo?
> hat mal jemand ne idee parat? bzw. ahnung oder erfahrung wäre mir lieber




Na, guck dir doch die Profistraßenfahrer an. Sind ja viele knapp an der Magersucht dran. Schaden tut es ja scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Pevloc (9. Juni 2005)

Hmm, es geht, so dünn sind die gar nicht, ausser ein paar richtige Bergziegen!

Und auch bei den (CC oder Marathon) Rennen sind nicht unbedingt die dünnsten immer die schnellsten!
Beispiel aus unserem Verein: Benjamin Bochhagen: 172, 70kg. Aber fahr mal egen den!

Am wichtigsten ist das Kraft/Gewicht - VErhältnis.


Nicht das Gewicht allein!


----------



## Pevloc (9. Juni 2005)

@ mete: Hmm, also bei mir und bei paar Kollegen kommts ungefähr hin. Wieviel Körperfett hast du denn ungefähr erwartet?


----------



## mete (9. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> @ mete: Hmm, also bei mir und bei paar Kollegen kommts ungefähr hin. Wieviel Körperfett hast du denn ungefähr erwartet?



8% sollten es schon sein. 76 Kg bei 189cm.


----------



## proscher (9. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm 185cm - 98kg und nur 7,2 % Fett??
> 
> Dann musst du ja nen Muskelpacket sein



Naja, war schon mal besser. Bin wegen längerer Verletzungspause auf 98kg 
"abgemagert".
In der Regel liege ich bei ca.106kg und ca. 7% Fett.


----------



## Pevloc (9. Juni 2005)

Bist Profi-Body-Builder oder was?

Aber mit 106kg Muskeln, vor allem an den falschen Stellen, kommt man wohl auch nciht shcneller den Berg hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## team-corratec-r (9. Juni 2005)

meine Daten 
1.94
75-77kg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Profi-Body-Builder oder was?
> 
> Aber mit 106kg Muskeln, vor allem an den falschen Stellen, kommt man wohl auch nciht shcneller den Berg hoch.




gibt auch Menschen die neben biken auch noch andere Sportarten machen, ich mach z.B. nebenbei noch Ju-Jutsu.

Effekt:
174cm
69kg
Ruhepuls 50
kein Sprinter, sondern Spaßbiker.

Müssen ja nicht alle CC-Lizenz fahren 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## www.jagger (9. Juni 2005)

Um mal den Schnitt ein wenig in die Höhe zu ziehen!
Alter: 41
Größe :1,82 m
Gewicht: 83 kg
Körperfett: im sitzen ca. 2 Hände voll  

Jürgen


----------



## proscher (10. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Bist Profi-Body-Builder oder was?
> 
> Aber mit 106kg Muskeln, vor allem an den falschen Stellen, kommt man wohl auch nciht shcneller den Berg hoch.



Nein, bin ich nicht. Ich möchte meinem Körper nicht die Chemiekeulen antun.
Ich fahre zum Ausgleich und um Kondition zu tanken.
Mir geht es nicht darum den Berg hochzusprinten(was aufgrund des Gewichts auch kaum möglich ist).


----------



## Cpace (12. Juni 2005)

1,86 m
73 kg

hatte nach meinem austauschjahr in kanada 86 kilos, sprich viel fett und kaum muskeln ^^ naja radfahren macht schlank und sportlitsch 

hab nach der navy methode´angeblich 14,4 % körperfett   naja fress auch wie en scheunendrescher


----------



## Landrover (12. Juni 2005)

Alter: 36

Größe: 1,75 m

Gewicht: 70 kg Tendenz nach unten


----------



## Eckbart (12. Juni 2005)

so 18 jahre alt, 
189cm groß,
und hab mit kleider genau 70 kg 

fetgehalt hab ich kp


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Juni 2005)

Leinetiger vom 16.02.2004 schrieb:
			
		

> vor ein paar wochen: 1,90m, 86 kg
> jetzt. 1,90m, 82 kg



Jetzt pendelt es sich bei 76-77 kg ein.

Wenn ich mit meinem Rad zusammen 81 kg wiege, bin ich glücklich


----------



## CycleConcept (24. Juni 2005)

Alter: 21
Größe: 179 cm
Gewicht: 80-83 kg
Fettanteil:???
Ruhepuls: war bei der letzten Messung im April bei 46

Jan Ullrich übrigens, weil das am Anfang gefragt wurde, ist 31 Jahre alt, 183 cm groß und wiegt 73 Kilogramm.
Er hat vor der Tour de Suisse gesagt, dort nimmt er noch 3 Kilo ab und nach der Tour de France ist er dann so dünn, dass man am Rücken die Adern durchdrücken sieht...


----------



## amok1 (27. Juni 2005)

Alter: 19 Jahre

Grösse: 1,92m

Gewicht: 69,5kg

Körperfettanteil: 7,5 %

Sportarten: Downhill, Snowboarden, Angeln  , manchmal Basketball, Laufen, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (27. Juni 2005)

Alter: 18 Jahre

Größe: 177cm

Gewicht: 67kg

Körperfett: 6,9%

Sportarten: Rudern, MTB (XC)


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (30. Juni 2005)

Alter 14
Größe 190cm(jaja ziemlich groß...)
Gewicht 79kg
Sport XC, Rudern
Körperfett 6,9%(wie mein Vorgänger liegt wohl am Rudern...  )


@Leichte Granate: Wo ruderst du denn?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2005)

husky.se schrieb:
			
		

> Alter 28
> Größe 1,82
> Gewicht 65kg
> Fettanteil ???? keinen Plan. aber mir auf jeden Fall noch zu hoch...
> ...


augenscheinlich mahcst du nichts falsch deswegen gibt es in meinen augen 2 möglichkeiten die mir auf anhieb einfallen:

a deine schilddrüse hat eine überfunktion und du verbrennst mehr als 'normal'.

b du ist schlichtweg falsch deshal meine frage was ist du wann wieviel vor nach dem training beim trianing etc.


----------



## meiner-einer (1. Juli 2005)

wisst Ihr was das schöne an herunterhängenden Ästen ist ??
Wenn Ihr schon alle in den Lenker beisst, kann ich noch freihändig drunter durch fahren!   

  69 kg verteilt auf
166 cm,
Körperfett: aber sicher!


----------



## LeichteGranate (1. Juli 2005)

Hi X$47=[]Ö39
Ich rudere bei dem *Der Hamburger und Germania Ruderclub* !!!
Und du???

Schönes WE!
Eure LeichteGranate


ps. in Duisburg bin ich Deutscher Meister im 8+lg und Vizemeister im 4-lg geworden


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (2. Juli 2005)

Ich rudere beim LCW Limburg. http://www.lcw-limburg.de/
Bin noch 14, aber wir sind im Doppelvierer mit Steuermann fleissig am trainieren für die deutschen Juniorenmeisterschaften. In Brandenburg bei der JuniorenWM werd ich wohl auch sein, aber nur zum zugucken. Aber da will ich auch noch hin.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. Juli 2005)

hallo
ich:
182,5cm
87cm schrittlänge
64 kilo


----------



## Ex-Raucher (4. Juli 2005)

Ich 46 jahre
179 cm
105 Kg
MTB Touren


----------



## Salvus (13. Juli 2005)

Ich:
Alter:15
Größe:178cm
Gewicht:66kg
Ruhepuls:62

Sportarten:Badminton,Fußball,(will mit joggen anfangen  ) und wer hätte es gedacht Mtb.


mfg Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (13. Juli 2005)

15 Jahre

Höhe 174cm /glaub ich   
Gewich ca 65kg
Fettanteil 0%

Sportarten: XC Racing, Touren, Sportschiessen, Laufen, Kampfsport


----------



## stick007 (13. Juli 2005)

Milass schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Fettanteil 0%
> [...]



Dann müsstest Du ja eigentlich tot sein:


----------



## bringsi (14. Juli 2005)

Hey zusammen,

bin 176 und wiege 70kg (mit Speckröllchen an den Hüften)

...hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man im Raum Friedrichshafen eine günstige Leistungsdiagnose machen kann?


----------



## Milass (14. Juli 2005)

stick007 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsstest Du ja eigentlich tot sein:



Das war doch nur ein Scherz!


----------



## rappi (15. Juli 2005)

und hier meine daten

größe 1,79m
gewicht 98kg
ist jetzt aber am sinken


----------



## RockHopper2809 (15. Juli 2005)

So, wieder aktuell:
1,86m
72,5kg
Ruhepuls: 75-80 (war vll nicht richtig Ruhezustand aber naja)... wer kanns toppen? 
Sportarten: Badminton, Lenkdrachen fliegen (ja, das ist ne Sportart   ), MTBen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (19. Juli 2005)

so daten verändert 

neu 173 cm
72 kg  und weniger fett


----------



## Leinetiger (20. Juli 2005)

Ich muss sagen, ab einem gewissen minimum an gewicht geht das ganze schon an die substanz..
kürzlich habe ich noch 73 kg bei 188cm gewogen. jetzt mit 75/76 fühle ich mich viel wohler und bin auch leistungsfähiger...


----------



## ryohazuki (21. Juli 2005)

1,85m 
und leider 90,8kg

Wie motiviert ihr euch so und was macht ihr mit Frau/Freundin und Familie?
Seid ich verheiratet bin ist die Lauft raus und ich habe null Bock, meine Frau fährt nicht (bei ihr ist eine 20m Erhebung schon ein "Berg") und alleine macht es keinen Spass.


----------



## Archangel (22. Juli 2005)

Größe: 1,88 m
Gewicht: 95 kg (leider)
Sportarten: Ski fahren , biken, fussball


----------



## chri5 (22. Juli 2005)

Biologisches Produktionsjahr: 1974

Laenge meines Koerpers: 186cm

Masse: 85kg

Bin grad schwer am arbeiten, das wieder auf 75kg zu bringen.


----------



## faketreee (22. Juli 2005)

Alter: 18
Größe: 183cm
Gewicht: 68kg
BMI: 20,3
Ruhepuls: 50
Fettanteil: nimmt ab *g*

Sportarten: MTB, Badminton


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juli 2005)

faketreee schrieb:
			
		

> Alter: 18
> Größe: 183cm
> Gewicht: 68kg
> BMI: 20,3
> ...



brr, wie kann man bei der Größe so wenig wiegen?
seid ihr alle Striche in der Landschaft? Hmm, ich persönlich hab 9cm weniger, 3kg mehr und bin auch austrainiert.


----------



## ryohazuki (22. Juli 2005)

@ Lord Helmchen: ich hatte im Alter von 22 Jahren 68kg bei 1,85m!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juli 2005)

ryohazuki schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lord Helmchen: ich hatte im Alter von 22 Jahren 68kg bei 1,85m!




eine allgemeine Tendenz in diesem Forum scheinen Körperfettgehalte im einstelligen Bereich und geringste Gewichte zu sein, irgendwie ein erschreckender Trend. 

Ich mein, gut, auf dem Rad seid ihr langen leichten Latten sicher schnell, aber beißt sich das nicht irgendwo mit dem schönheitsideal dass sich jeder selbst vorgibt?

Gruß, Stefan
(dessen Schönheitsideal gut austrainiert und etwas muskulöser ist)


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein, gut, auf dem Rad seid ihr langen leichten Latten sicher schnell,



mööööp, falsch!

ich will mal einfach behaupten, das dem so nicht ist!!

bei so einem geringen Gewicht und der Körpergröße, ist doch kaum noch Platz für Muskeln. Selbst wenn man schlank ist!!

Irgendwo müssen die Muskeln ja auch hin und es heißt beim besten willen nicht, das wenn man wenig wiegt auch gleich schneller ist!

Ich wiege mit meinen ca. 75 kg und 188 cm auch nicht zu viel aber auch nicht zu wenig, nur sind meine Oberschenkel alleine schon ziemlich groß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (22. Juli 2005)

Der stärkste Fahrer bei uns im Verein wiegt 70kg verteilt auf 172cm.
Im Uphill wäre er vielleicht mit 65kg schneller, aber sicher dann nicht mehr im Flachen.

Dieser jene fährt übrigens CC in der A-Klasse in den Top Ten, und in den deutschen Marathons auf der Langstrecke ganz gerne um den Sieg.


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Juli 2005)

das beste Beispiel!   

Ein Armstrong wiegt doch auch seine 73 kg...


----------



## Sahnie (22. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> mööööp, falsch!
> 
> ich will mal einfach behaupten, das dem so nicht ist!!
> 
> ...



Also ich wiege bei der selben Größe 85 Kilogramm und bin ein echter Spargeltarzan. Vielleicht stimmt deine Körperwahrnehmung nicht mehr so ganz. Mit dicken Beinen kann da nichts sein.


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Juli 2005)

Oberschenkel ca. 54 cm
an den Waden ca. 39 cm


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juli 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Oberschenkel ca. 54 cm
> an den Waden ca. 39 cm



billig, 56/41 auf 174cm.

das will ich getoppt sehen auf der kleinen gesamtgröße 

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Leinetiger (22. Juli 2005)

und du willst schlank sein??

Das nenn ich fett


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> billig, 56/41 auf 174cm.
> 
> das will ich getoppt sehen auf der kleinen gesamtgröße
> 
> Gruß, Stefan



Ich würde sagen, je kleiner desto kompakter und ich will gar nicht wissen, was Du jetzt wirklich gemessen hast


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Juli 2005)

mete schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde sagen, je kleiner desto kompakter und ich will gar nicht wissen, was Du jetzt wirklich gemessen hast



ich bin sicher net fett, ich bin austrainierter Kampfsportler, sonst noch Fragen?

Brustumfang 93cm.
Taille 78cm

noch Fragen? Fett liegt mir fern 

Gruß, Stefan
...und jetzt fühlt euch net schlecht weil ich mehr habe


----------



## mete (22. Juli 2005)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin sicher net fett, ich bin austrainierter Kampfsportler, sonst noch Fragen?
> 
> Brustumfang 93cm.
> Taille 78cm
> ...



Du hast anscheinend meine subtil gestellte Frage missverstanden, denn diese war eine Andeutung des Herauslaufens dieses Fred's auf den Vergleich männlicher Primärfortpflanzungsorgane  (Ironie=>), aber um mal on topic zu bleiben:

Ag: 22
Ht: 189cm
Wt: 76Kg
Ft: 5,5%
Spt: MTB, Rudern

Edith sagt: Jetzt hab ich's doch gemessen  , 61/ 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UNKRAUT (22. Juli 2005)

Alter : 32,6 Jahre
Größe : 181 cm
Gewicht : Sommer 75 kg , Winter max. 79 kg
Oberschenkel : 56 cm
Unterschenkel : 39 cm
Brustumfang : 109 cm mit voller Lunge 
Oberarm : 39 cm
Unterarm : 32 cm
Schuhgröße : 43 - 44 
Taille : 80 cm

so jetzt ist mir kalt von dem stahlrollmeter


----------



## DirrtyRace (23. Juli 2005)

Alter 15 Jahre
176 cm
75kg
12,5% Fett     wird weniger....


----------



## Island (26. Juli 2005)

Alter: 22
Größe: 180cm
Gewicht: 74 kg
Oberschenkel: 60cm
Unterschenkel: 39,5cm
Oberarm: 36cm
Unterarm: 29cm
Kniebeugen: 120kg
Kreuzheben: 130kg
Bankdrücken: 87,5kg
Vorliebe: Bergauf


----------



## Lord Helmchen (26. Juli 2005)

DirrtyRace schrieb:
			
		

> Alter 15 Jahre
> 176 cm
> 75kg
> 12,5% Fett     wird weniger....



gut, aber net viel weniger!

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Clemens (26. Juli 2005)

Jetzt mal ein "alter Sack":

Baujahr : vor ca. 596 Monaten 
Größe   :  1,76 cm
Gewicht: Zwischen 83 und 85 Kilo (je nach Schokoladen-, Eis- oder Weissbiermißbrauch)
Körperfett: Zwischen 16 und 19 % (je nach Sünden)
Ruhepuls: 52
Maxpuls: etwa 180 (bei mehr bucht Ehefrau mit der Lebensversicherung sofort ne Weltreise)

Motto: Geniese das Leben - man kann zur Not immer noch das eine oder andere Gramm am Bike einsparen.... und noch komm ich (fast) überall hoch.


----------



## murd0c (26. Juli 2005)

Größe: ~186 cm
Gewicht: momentan 67 kg

findet ihr das zu wenig ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namelessRider (26. Juli 2005)

Nein, zu viel!
Du solltest unbedingt *kleiner* werden    !


----------



## uphillking (7. August 2005)

Alter: 42
Größe: 177 cm
Gewicht: 68 kg
Fettanteil: 5% ( ! )
Wasseranteil: 69%

Gestern gemessen nach'm aufstehen u. pinkeln ;-)


----------



## Thunderbird (7. August 2005)

@ uphillking: deine Waage stimmt nicht. _Viel _zuviel Wasser und zu wenig Fett.
Wenn das stimmen würde, müsstest du schleunigst zum Arzt.
Hast du im "Athleten-Modus" gewogen oder so? Dann lieber mal im Normalmodus probieren.

Thb


----------



## uphillking (7. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> @ uphillking: deine Waage stimmt nicht. _Viel _zuviel Wasser und zu wenig Fett.
> Wenn das stimmen würde, müsstest du schleunigst zum Arzt.
> Hast du im "Athleten-Modus" gewogen oder so? Dann lieber mal im Normalmodus probieren.
> 
> Thb



Hallo,
eingestellt ist: Fitnesslevel 3 = mehrmaliges Ausdauertraing pro Woche (oder so ähnlich, hab die Bedienungsanleitung nicht mehr). Fahre z.Zt. min 5mal/Woche ca. 2 Std, jeweils ca. 500-1000 Hm. Insofern ist die Wageneinstellung korrekt.
Andere Körperfettwagen zeigten bei mir ähnliche Werte ( 5-8% ).
Bin im April, nach Bikepause seit Oktober, mit ca. 74kg, 12% Fett, 60%Wasser gestartet.
ODER: dünne Beine, Wasserkopf... ;-))


----------



## Thunderbird (7. August 2005)

Also bei meiner Waage ist für dein Alter ein Wassergehalt von 
max. 55% angegeben. Ich kann mir 69% einfach nicht vorstellen.
Da bleibt doch nichts mehr übrig, für die Muckis.   
Vielleicht sind die Batterien an deiner Waage fast leer?

Wenn du natürlich von 74 auf 68 Kg abgespeckt hast,   
kommt das mit dem Fett schon hin. Aber das Wasser...
Bei 69% könntest du dich ja problemlos um 5 Kilo Wasser erleichtern
und hättest immer noch so viel wie ich und weit mehr, als "normal"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Aussagekräftige Körperdaten sind für mich eigentlich nur:
- Leistung pro Kg
- Gewicht
- Ruhepuls/Maximalpuls
- Lungenvolumen
- Größe & Schrittlänge

Alles andere ist relativ bedeutungslos.

Thb


----------



## uphillking (7. August 2005)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei meiner Waage ist für dein Alter ein Wassergehalt von
> max. 55% angegeben. Ich kann mir 69% einfach nicht vorstellen.
> Da bleibt doch nichts mehr übrig, für die Muckis.
> Vielleicht sind die Batterien an deiner Waage fast leer?
> ...



Hast recht. Der reine Körperfettanteil sagt GAR NIX über die Leistungsfähigkeit aus. Ich benutze die Werte auch nur zum beurteilen meiner "Trainingfortschritte". 
Die Messungen der Körperwerte mit den überall erhältlichen Waagen sind nicht  aussagekräftig. Der Leitstrom geht an dem einen Bein hoch, und über den kürzesten Weg wieder zurück. Alles jenseits des Bauchnabels bleibt unberücksichtigt ;-)


----------



## waltraud123 (9. August 2005)

1,98 groß und sage und schreibe 73 kg schwer


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (8. Januar 2006)

Ich betreibe Biken zwar nur zum Ausgleich und betreibe Rudern als Leistungssport aber ich poste meine Daten auch mal hier:

Alter: 14
Größe: 191cm
Gewicht: 83kg
4mmol-Laktat Ruderergometrie: 289Watt
Max. Watt Fahrradergometrie: 2' 400Watt (Start 100W, 4' +50Watt)
Bankdrücken: 97,5kg
Bankziehen: 112,5kg
Beinpresse: 170kg
Lungenvolumen: 6500ml
Fettanteil: 14,1%
Maxpuls: 196
Ruhepuls: 54

Werte sind entweder vom Sportmedizinischen Institut Frankfurt oder von mir gemessen, also alle 100% richtig und nicht mit z.b. ner Fettwaage gemessen oder per 220-Lebensalter bestimmt.


----------



## _stalker_ (8. Januar 2006)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:
			
		

> billig, 56/41 auf 174cm.
> 
> das will ich getoppt sehen auf der kleinen gesamtgröße



58/40 auf 175 cm 

(edit: seit ca. 4 wochen ohne anständiges biketraining wohl gemerkt...also alles fett...und so... )


----------



## peacemaker (12. Januar 2006)

Eigentlich ist das ganze Gerede um Körperfett und Ruhepuls doch irrelevant!
Die einzigen interessanten Werte sind:
Vo2 max in ml/min/kg
und die dazugehörige Laktatbildung...
Also jetzt wirds mal interessant:
Wer hat denn Vo2max über 70?

Greetz
peacemaker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckbart (12. Januar 2006)

kanns dir nicht sagen, da ich kp hab was der Vo2max is !! 


bin aber 189cm
und hab ein gewicht von 69kg


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Januar 2006)

exituser schrieb:
			
		

> bin aber 189cm
> und hab ein gewicht von 69kg



   na hoffentlich schaut das nicht so aus, wie es sich anhört...


----------



## [email protected]!t (12. Januar 2006)

X$47=[]Ö39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich betreibe Biken zwar nur zum Ausgleich und betreibe Rudern als Leistungssport aber ich poste meine Daten auch mal hier:
> 
> Alter: 14
> Größe: 191cm
> ...




sag mal was frisst du für zeugs das du mit 14 jahren auf solche werte kommst


----------



## lejeune (12. Januar 2006)

83 kg bei 193. ziel 78 kg. hatte ich schon mal, aber nie in januar.


----------



## Eckbart (12. Januar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> na hoffentlich schaut das nicht so aus, wie es sich anhört...



kannst ja mal in meine "bildersammlung" schauen ...


----------



## Flok (12. Januar 2006)

1,92m @ 78kg

_ich will so bleiben wie ich bin_


----------



## _stalker_ (12. Januar 2006)

exituser schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja mal in meine "bildersammlung" schauen ...



auf dem elchbild schaust du wirklich schon fast aus wie n strich in der landschaft ansonsten geht es noch grad so...aber ich muss ja nicht mit dem körper zurechtkommen, sondern du...ich bin dafür eher zu schwer


----------



## Eckbart (13. Januar 2006)

_stalker_ schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich muss ja nicht mit dem körper zurechtkommen



hab kein problem mit ihm


----------



## braintrust (14. Januar 2006)

[email protected] :>
natürlich alles muskeln und schwere knochen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (14. Januar 2006)

1,96m bei 75 - 80kg jenachdem ob ich aufm klo war oder net.

Klinische erfasste werte:

max Puls bei 213 (deswegen die untersuchung ;-))
ruhepuls 50 - 55
Langzeit EKG: min. puls von 47 und weniger (s.o.)
max Leistung 350 Watt
etw 4,5 W/kg

Wo kann ich eigentlich den Laktat kram messen lassen, bzw was soll das kosten, kann man das über die krankenkasse laufen lassen?


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (17. Januar 2006)

[email protected]!t schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal was frisst du für zeugs das du mit 14 jahren auf solche werte kommst



Ich fresse kein "Zeug". Ich betreibe Rudern wie gesagt als Leistungssport. Wir haben 7-8 Trainingseinheiten pro Woche, das sind zwischen 12 und 16 Stunden pro Woche. Allerdings nicht nach dem Grundsatz viel bringt viel geplant sondern sinvoll und zwar vom Trainer des deutschen Nationalfrauenachters(WM Gold 2005). Dabei spielt dann natürlich auch noch meine genetisch bedingte Größe eine Rolle. So "einfach" kann man auf solche Werte kommen.

EDIT: Bankdrücken und -ziehen waren irgendwie komplett falsch, dass man die Werte für verrückt hält versteh ich^^. Hatte mich bei den Scheiben verrechnet, richtig sind: Drücken: 67,5kg und Ziehen 72,5kg.

EDIT2: Wieso kann man ältere Antworten nicht editieren?


----------



## mete (17. Januar 2006)

X$47=[]Ö39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fresse kein "Zeug". Ich betreibe Rudern wie gesagt als Leistungssport. Wir haben 7-8 Trainingseinheiten pro Woche, das sind zwischen 12 und 16 Stunden pro Woche. Allerdings nicht nach dem Grundsatz viel bringt viel geplant sondern sinvoll und zwar vom Trainer des deutschen Nationalfrauenachters(WM Gold 2005). Dabei spielt dann natürlich auch noch meine genetisch bedingte Größe eine Rolle. So "einfach" kann man auf solche Werte kommen.
> 
> EDIT: Bankdrücken und -ziehen waren irgendwie komplett falsch, dass man die Werte für verrückt hält versteh ich^^. Hatte mich bei den Scheiben verrechnet, richtig sind: Drücken: 67,5kg und Ziehen 72,5kg.
> 
> EDIT2: Wieso kann man ältere Antworten nicht editieren?



Hätte mich auch gewundert, aber die neuen Werte sind doch OK. Ältere Posts lassen sich sinnvoller Weise nicht editieren, weil dann nach X Seiten die Übersicht verloren geht.


----------



## kroiterfee (29. Januar 2006)

hmm

180 cm

76 kg

haarlänge: 11 cm


----------



## chris29 (29. Januar 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal.
Größe: 182cm
Gewicht: 83,5 (Heute) will bis zur Sommersaison auf 75 Kg kommen.
Ansonsten: Ruhepuls liegt immer so bei 52-56 / Max.HF bei 194 
Wieviel Watt ich trete weiß ich nicht, die Werte sind auch von mir gemessen, will diesen Monat mal zu Leistungsdiagnose, dann gibs bestimmt neue Werte.

Achso: Nichtraucher


----------



## Meridaracer (31. Januar 2006)

Dann rücke ich meine jetzt auch mal Raus   
Hab ja nichts zu verheimlichen

Also: Bin 1,80 m groß
        wiege 60 Kg
        Maximalpuls 215
        Ruhepuls 35
        und gehöre auch mit zu der Klasse der Rasierten Beine  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benji (16. Februar 2006)

peacemaker schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist das ganze Gerede um Körperfett und Ruhepuls doch irrelevant!
> Die einzigen interessanten Werte sind:
> Vo2 max in ml/min/kg
> und die dazugehörige Laktatbildung...
> ...



ich!
74,7

achso (mein beitrag zum gläsernen Patient): 

182cm
80kg
ruhepuls: 48 (grad eben)
max. puls: 194
417watt (irgendwann ende letztes jahr)

ja abnehmen würd ich gern auch nochwas, aber irgendwie schmeckts doch immer so gut.  

mfg der b


----------



## ElEtTronE (16. Februar 2006)

Ich...

189 cm
68 kg
ruhepuls: 55 
max. puls: 198


----------



## Ramathon (16. Februar 2006)

wolln wa ma auch  
171 cm
52 kg
egal in welcher jahreszeit ob mit oder ohne sport
das gewicht schwankte in den letzten 22 jahren
nur um 2 kg auch wenn ich versucht habe an 
gewicht zu zu legen es wird nicht mehr.


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Februar 2006)

188 cm
76 kg
Ruhepuls 45
Max Puls irgendwas bei 215


----------



## m.pablo (6. März 2006)

So Leute:

1.9 und n bisschen was meter
65kg.

hat man sowas schonmal gesehen??? 

is aba wahr.


----------



## Pevloc (6. März 2006)

Ja, sowas hab ich schon mal gesehen, in Afrika...


----------



## stefst (7. März 2006)

Größe: 178
Gewicht: 66 kg


----------



## _stalker_ (8. März 2006)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sowas hab ich schon mal gesehen, in Afrika...



 
die jungs rennen doch alle mittel und langstrecken wie bekloppt...was wohl passieren würde, wenn man denen bike-trainingsmöglichkeiten verschafft - mir grad mal so eingefallen
europa kann einpacken 

ontopic: hab abgenommen, mein bike auch - toll, gell?


----------



## sekt88 (8. März 2006)

125 cm
150 kilograms
99% Körperfett

I win. Period


----------



## sekt88 (8. März 2006)

normalen tagen

88 kilo
187 cm
circa 10% Körperfett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race-jo (23. März 2006)

Alter: 16
Größe: 1,80
Gewicht: 60 kg

mach bald ne Leistungsdiagnostik, dann weiß ich auch die andern daten


----------



## Simon Quint (27. März 2006)

188cm
91kg

LG Sim


----------



## dominik-deluxe (30. März 2006)

alter:18
größe: 182


----------



## dominik-deluxe (30. März 2006)

alter:18
größe:1820mm
schrittlänge:880mm
gewicht:67kg


----------



## Limit83 (30. März 2006)

peacemaker schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist das ganze Gerede um Körperfett und Ruhepuls doch irrelevant!
> Die einzigen interessanten Werte sind:
> Vo2 max in ml/min/kg
> und die dazugehörige Laktatbildung...
> ...


VO2 max: 76 ml/min/kg zu Bestzeiten erreicht. Letzte LD: 72 ml/min/kg.

Hat aber auch nicht die sooo große Bedeutung, wie du glaubst, das Entscheidende bleibt die Leistung in Watt/kg an der IAS, von mir aus auch noch an der 4mmol/l Laktatschwelle. 
Gibts eine Untersuchung aus Italien zu:
Rennradprofis und Amateure unterscheiden sich nicht signifikant in der VO2max, dagegen aber in der Wattleistung an der IAS bzw. dem Laktatwert bei gleicher O2 Aufnahme.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## peacemaker (3. April 2006)

Gebe ich dir recht. Wobei ich natürlich auch auf die Laktatbildung hingewiesen habe. Armstrong hat zum Beispiel nie einen Laktatwert über 6 mmol/l erreicht, dementsprechend hat er eine hohe relative Leistung bei der 4mmol/l schwelle.
Weniger Laktatbildung bedeutet natürlich auch wesentlich schnellere Regeneration-bzw.Laktatneutralisation. Ist grade beim CC wichtig , da effektive Laktatmenge, die man am Anstieg ins Blut abgiebt, in der Abfahrt möglichst schnell neutralisiert werden muss.
Kurz: wenig LAktat---->mehr Power(gerade bei Intervallcharakteristischen Wettkäpfen wie CC)
Grüße
Peacemaker


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (5. Mai 2006)

Alter: 20
Größe: 192cm
Gewicht: 76kg


----------



## 4l3x (6. Mai 2006)

alter: 15 
größe: 170 cm
gewicht: 52 kg
ruhepuls: 51


----------



## Noerty (10. August 2006)

Alter:18
Gewicht: 61 / sinkend Hiiiilfe bekomm beim Biken immer Hunger 
Größe: 172


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doc snyder (10. August 2006)

29 J.
1,92m
82kg


----------



## benni82 (10. August 2006)

23 Jahre 
179 cm
79 kg


----------



## Dumb (10. August 2006)

15 jahre
181 cm
63kg


----------



## ccpirat (11. August 2006)

Hallo,

187 cm groß
66-67kg
47 Ruhepuls
197 Maximalpuls




WWW.TRETMUEHLE.DE


----------



## dkiki (13. August 2006)

1,90m
65kg


----------



## HeidnerBiker (3. September 2006)

15 Jahre 
1,70 m
60Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murd0c (3. September 2006)

noch 20 Jahre jung
und
67-68 kg auf 185 cm verteilt


----------



## racing-rogal (4. September 2006)

19 Jahre
183cm
min puls 37
max puls 209
gewicht 83kilo und trozdem sau schnell


----------



## hagilein (4. September 2006)

alter: 14
195cm
gewicht 91(k)g


----------



## Pevloc (4. September 2006)

Oh mein Gott, Wachstumsstörung?


----------



## Gery2005 (5. September 2006)

Alter:14
Größe:184
Gewicht:58kg

Eben durch und durch Leichtbau wohin das Auge reicht!


----------



## Knacki1 (5. September 2006)

1,83m

72 kg



Über mir ... Magersucht 




Scherz


----------



## bmx1983 (5. September 2006)

201 cm
95 kg

sa muss noch was runter ich weiss


----------



## Gery2005 (6. September 2006)

Knacki1!

Bei mir liegt es ja nichtb daran das zu wenig essen würde, aber ich verbrennen pro Training im Durchschnitt 2000kcal!
Nehme aber nichts zusätzlich. Zwei 
In den zwei Monaten vor Weihnachten esse ich mir bis zu 10kg mehr an.


----------



## opossum (7. September 2006)

alter:15
größe:1,75
gewicht: 58 kilo


----------



## Löwe73 (7. September 2006)

Genau. Das beste Gewichtstunig ist bei sich selber vorzunehmen. ist viel billiger als sein Rad zu tunen.

Aber beides zu tun optimiert die sache.

Mußte auch mal abspecken...

Meine Daten: 32 Jahre, 173 cm, knapp 80 kg, knapp 14 % Fett, knapp 44 % Muskelanteil, knapp 56 % Wasser

Das sind die täglichen Angaben meiner Fettmesswaage ( aus dem Aldi ), aber so annähernd stimmt es.

Müsste aber meinen Fettanteil reduzieren, aber dafür esse und trinke ich zu gerne....


Gruß Löwe aus dem schönen Bonn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gery2005 (11. September 2006)

Sag mal Löwe73: Hast du ne Waage die auch Muskelanteil misst.


----------



## hagilein (11. September 2006)

ähm 56%+44%+14%=100% ??? also ich meine das ergibt 114% und das bigt mir bedenken.....


----------



## Leinetiger (11. September 2006)

Diese Daten sind imemr über 100%..
Aber ich denke mal relativ genau, da sie bei mir fast immer gleich sind...

19 Jahre
188cm groß
75kg +-1
Fett 8-9%
Wasser 62%
Muskel 47%


----------



## Löwe73 (12. September 2006)

Hi.

Was sehr merkwürdig ist an dieser Waage ist, daß sie,  je schwerer man ist, mehr Fett und weniger Muskelmaße anzeigt. Nehme ich zum Beispiel Zusatzgewicht von Eisen oder einen Sixpack Wasser mit drauf, müßte doch eigentlich mehr fettfreie Masse angezeigt werden. Das tut es aber nicht. Vielleicht ist es nicht das richtige Zusatzgweicht. Funktioniert dann vielleicht nicht mit dem Strom und dem Widerstand. Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, wenn ich im jetzigen Zustand mir 10 kg freie Muskelmasse antrainieren würde, würde die Waage mehr Fett anzeigen weil ich ja dann schwere bin.

Würde da gerne mal einen Profi-Bodybuilder drauf stehen sehen.

Je leichter ich bin also desto mehr Muskelmasse? Wenn ich leichter bin habe ich doch nicht automatisch mehr Muskeln?
Wenn ich das mit Leinetiger vergleiche, dann kann das ja eigentlich nicht sein.

Ich mache nebenbei noch Muskeltraining im Studio. Meine Arme, Brust, Rücken, Nacken , Waden und Schultern sind, davon gegen ich mal aus  ( aufgrund  80 kg zu 173 und 75 Kg zu 188 ) relativ definiert und kräftig. Nur an Bauch und leíder auch an Hüfte und am Po habe ich etwas zuviel speck meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn das stimmt mit meinem Verdacht bezgl. der Waage, dann hat Leinetiger mehr Muskeln als ich, obwohl er auf dem Foto wesentlich dünner wirkt als ich und nicht nur um die Hüfte und Bauch herum.
Sorry, Tiger....

Wie gesagt, irgendwetwas kann da nicht kann stimmen.

Gruß Löwe


----------



## mete (12. September 2006)

Die Dinger sind eh sinnlos für die Absolutfettmessung, Fettanteile lassen sich eh nur dann absolut bestimmen, wenn man tot ist, aber als Relativwerte werden die von den "Fettwagen" ermittelten Werte wohl ganz gut taugen. Das mit den 100% kommt daher, dass natürlich auch Fett- und Muskelzellen Wasser enthalten, da kann also gar nicht 100% herauskommen. Knochenmasse müsste auch noch dazuaddiert werden...


----------



## Aison (13. September 2006)

Hehe, im Vergleich zu anderen hier bin ich ja gerade Dick  

Grösse: 178cm
Gewicht: 70kg
Vo2max: um die 72 rum

Ich wollte schon oft noch bisschen Gewicht verliehren, aber irgendwie habe ich mich dann überhaupt nicht mehr wohl gefühlt. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, irgendwie müde zu sein und nicht mehr effektiv trainieren zu können. Und dabei hab ich es mit der Negativenergiebillanz überhaupt nicht übertrieben. Vieleicht hat jemand noch nen paar Tips  Irgendwie war ich nämlich Ende letzten Jahres so 68kg.

-Aison


----------



## andi1969 (13. September 2006)

*Jo da bin ich dabei*

Grösse: 182cm 
Gewicht : 75 kg + -ein bissle 
Mfg ANDI1969


----------



## Rumas (18. September 2006)

*dann ich auch mal*

Alter: 33
Grösse: 168 cm
Gewicht: 60 kg
Fettanteil: keine Ahnung, sieht aber nach wenig aus


----------



## zwärg (20. September 2006)

bin am 10 januar 1991 geboren
176cm klein
55 kg leicht
10,5%körperfett
5.87watt/kg
vo2max ist 72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (20. Dezember 2006)

zwärg schrieb:


> bin am 10 januar 1991 geboren
> 176cm klein
> 55 kg leicht
> 10,5%körperfett
> ...



5,87 watt / kilo??? über welchen zeitraum??? oder max??? und das mit 15???

wenn ich mich hier mal so umschau muss ich ja fast davon ausgehen, dass ich viel zu fett bin... und viel zu wenig leistung habe... viel zu wenig VO2max sowieso...


----------



## captain hook (20. Dezember 2006)

.


----------



## zwärg (20. Dezember 2006)

Ja Pro Kilo.
Alle 4 Min Geht Es 25 Watt Aufwerts.
Ja ,ich Bin 15 Werde Aber Im Januar 16.
Das Mit Der Vo2 Max Ist Eine Reine Fleis Arbeit,kann Jeder Schaffen.

Gruss Zwärg


----------



## Dominik82 (20. Dezember 2006)

Alter: 24
Größe: 1,72m
Gewicht: 62kg

Körperfett nach 08/15-Waage 7,4%

Radsport seit 12 Jahren, früher Lizensfahrer, heute reines Hobby.

Gruß,
Dominik.


----------



## Marco2k3 (20. Dezember 2006)

15Jahre
1.78
92kg - sinkend (hab biken erst angefangen)

Jaja ich weiss ich bin ne fette sau


----------



## race-jo (20. Dezember 2006)

zwärg schrieb:


> Ja Pro Kilo.
> Alle 4 Min Geht Es 25 Watt Aufwerts.
> Ja ,ich Bin 15 Werde Aber Im Januar 16.
> Das Mit Der Vo2 Max Ist Eine Reine Fleis Arbeit,kann Jeder Schaffen.



was für platzierungen fährst du bei welchen rennen?

die müssen ja ganz gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snake999acid (20. Dezember 2006)

18 Jahre
181 cm groß
77 kg


----------



## kletteraffe (20. Dezember 2006)

29Jahre
186cm gross
74kg schwer

@marco2k3
Bleib aufm Bike, dann biste irgendwann ne schlanke Sau


----------



## captain hook (21. Dezember 2006)

zwärg schrieb:


> Ja Pro Kilo.
> Alle 4 Min Geht Es 25 Watt Aufwerts.
> Ja ,ich Bin 15 Werde Aber Im Januar 16.
> Das Mit Der Vo2 Max Ist Eine Reine Fleis Arbeit,kann Jeder Schaffen.
> ...



ok... also ist es die abbruchleistung beim stufentest... wollte mich schon gewundert haben... wo es bei den pros so um bereiche wie 6 watt/kilo geht... bei den besten vielleicht so richtung 7... allerdings in der dauerleistung über locker über eine halben stunde... bei wieviel watt hat der test begonnen? wo ist die ANS?

danke für den tipp mit dem Vo2 max... und ich hatte schon gehofft man könnte was einwerfen damit es so wird... die aussagekraft von Vo2 max im radsport ist übrigens begrenzt nach einschlägigen wissenschaftlichen erkenntnissen... 

find es gut, dass du dich offensichtlich trotz 15/16 jahren mit diesem thema schon so beschäftigst... wenn du drann bleibst und die werte die da rauskommen gut umsetzt wirst du langfristig sicher die besten erfolge erreichen!!! hab ein paar jahre im olympiastützpunkt trainiert und wenn die erkenntnisse aus diesen tests richtig eingesetzt werden, dann wirds richtig gut!


----------



## zwärg (22. Dezember 2006)

danke für das kompliment werde es mindestens versuchen.
der test ist nach swiss olympic norm ,also bei 100 watt fängt es an.

gruss zwärg


----------



## NEO 1980 (26. Dezember 2006)

181 cm gross
67 kg schwer
10,7 % Fettmasse


----------



## philsyncro (26. Dezember 2006)

26 jahre
74 kg 
1m76cm
kfa 11.3% wasser 65,2%
bmi 23,9


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. April 2007)

15 Jahre
1,95m
76kg


----------



## Fusion-Racer (22. April 2007)

16 Jahre 
183 cm 
70 Kilo


----------



## Cpace (22. April 2007)

187cm
78kilo (vor 2 Monaten noch 83 )

öhm 21 Jahre...


----------



## Chiemgau_Biker (22. April 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Karl Platt:
> 180 cm
> 70 kg
> 
> ...



Paperlapap,
der Karl Platt ist 178cm groß, der ist genauso groß wie ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfelbecher (22. April 2007)

1.78
59 kg
16 jahre 

mfg


----------



## Mr. Svonda (25. April 2007)

168,5 cm
~55kg

... und seit ein paat wochen eine 3 auf dem rücken


----------



## sansibar (25. April 2007)

1,95 m

90-95 kg

bald 32


----------



## BAO-Teamfahrer (26. April 2007)

1,90m

71kg

18 Jahre


----------



## phreak007 (8. Juni 2007)

191 cm

90 kg

Soll aber nicht weniger werden, denn ich finde dicke Beine und einen hageren Oberkörper irgendwie :kotz:  ;-)

PS: 23 Jahre


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (8. Juni 2007)

181 cm
60 kg
16 jahre


----------



## Munibiker (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo!!
184 cm groß
71 kg schwer
32 jahre


----------



## Der Yeti (9. Juni 2007)

huhu, bin 187 cm groß
58 kg LEICHT
und 17 Jahre


----------



## zeY (9. Juni 2007)

Aloha,

183cm

68 kg

17 jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (9. Juni 2007)

197cm, 84kg , 28jahre
mittlerweile 61iger oberschenkel


----------



## Saschinho (11. Juni 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> huhu, bin 187 cm groß
> 58 kg LEICHT




macht nen BMI von 16, 17 oder so  Mir ist klar, dass ihr wahrscheinlich alle bedeutend mehr strampelt als ich, aber gibts nicht auch bei den Cracks ne Untergrenze, wos langsam kritisch wird? (s. Skispringen)
Lance Armstrong zum Vergleich
177 cm
75 Kg
-> BMI 24
vielleicht stimmen die Daten auch nicht 


ach ja, ich:
25 Jahre
180 cm
86 Kg (Anfang des Jahres 91, angepeilt 80-82)


----------



## Der Yeti (11. Juni 2007)

ja mag extrem klingen, aber das hat mit den hormonen zu tun.
ich werde erst später dicker.meine eltern waren zu dem zeitpunkt beim gleichen gewicht.

außerdem bin ich top fit, esse mehr als alle die ich kenne, und lasse bei rennen den größten teil aller starter hinter mir.

also kein grund zur panik


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juni 2007)

1,95m

78 kg

15 Jahre


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (24. Juni 2007)

1,95m groß

97 kilo schwer

37 Jahre alt

ca. 13% fett

den Rest könnt ihr euch denken......


----------



## eD_Die (24. Juni 2007)

24 Jahre

190cm

ca. 85kg

war mal bei 90kg rum, aber soll dennoch ca. 5kg runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (31. Juli 2007)

1,78m 56 kg - ein kleiner Rassmussen bloß nicht gedopt =) mit unschuldigen 17 Jahren  > Gewicht wird mehr, schon heuer 6 kg zugenommen durch biken. Wie schwer war doch gleich Ullrich? Ich weiß es nicht  - aber bei ihm wirds schwerste wohl das Blut sein  jk 

Noch mein Tipp an alle, die Essen können ohne Ende aber davon nicht zunehmen: Wenn von euren Blutsverwandten schon mal jemand einen Herzinfarkt hatte (Opa zB), dann seit ihr auch kardiologisch vorbelastet - daher geht der ganze "Mist" der normale Menschen dick macht bei euch ins Blut und verklumpt da. Is ziemlich ungesund, daher mit 40+ jedes Jahr einmal zur Vorsorgeuntersuchung zum Kardiologen!


----------



## lili (2. August 2007)

1,58m
48kg 
29jahre
weiblich

und ich zeige gern, dass ich genügend geld für grundnahrungsmittel habe


----------



## mete (2. August 2007)

lili schrieb:


> 1,58m
> 48kg
> 29jahre
> weiblich
> ...



Du protzt mit Deiner Wampe....?


----------



## proficycling (2. August 2007)

Tach an alle......

Also meine körperlichen Werte (muss ja ned immer glei das Bike sein): 

1.76 m

73kg (vor 1,5 monaten noch 83kg )

17 Jahre

männlich

achja......zum thema grundnahrungsmittel,die ganze sch.......die wir jeden tag essen und meinen sie sei gesund,ist meistens nur industrienahrung aus der fabrik .....voll mit natriumglutamat und wie dieses ganze zeug auch noch heist ....ich erspars euch mal....

und es gibt eine ganz einfache faustformel zum abnehmen ....da brauch ich keine diät......mehr kalorien am tag verbrauchen als man zu sich nimmt und schwupps nimmt man ab.....

ich hab einfach weniger bis garnix gegessen und bin immer radgefahren und sonstiges training ....sprich crunches butterflys und so weiter.....irgendwann purzeln halt die pfunde und wenn man dann so weiter macht kann man fast 3-4 kilo pro woche verlieren ABER: ACHTUNG der jojo effekt.....alles was ihr esst ....geht auch mir momentan so ....wird in den fettspeicher abgelegt...also nicht gleich wieder vollfressen wenn ihr abgenommen habt


----------



## lili (2. August 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Du protzt mit Deiner Wampe....?


 ne, aber ich bekomme auch nicht gleich hektikflecken, wenns mal ein oder zwei kilo mehr hat  

lg lili


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. August 2007)

Oha, sind ja ein paar ganz schöne Mangelgestalten dabei


----------



## HB76 (4. August 2007)

mein sack wiegt 10 kg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. August 2007)

174cm groß,
90kg glatt.

und nein, net nur fett.

(brust 110, taille 85, oberschenkel 62 bzw. 63, waden je 44/43, oberarme 36 (aufbaubedarf))


----------



## Der Yeti (4. August 2007)

mal wieder nen update: 

190 groß, ohne schuhe versteht sich,
58.15 kg
immer noch 17 jahre


----------



## kohpa (5. August 2007)

56 Jahre
180 cm
68 kg
Zähne: 28 eigene 
Haare: nur noch dort wo sie stören 
IQ: abnehmend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sansibar (7. August 2007)

195 cm gross,

während Training und Wettkampf so um die 90 kg

nach dem Urlaub tendiert es gegen 100 kg,

und mit Winterspeck ± 95 kg


----------



## Marc B (7. August 2007)

177cm 
64kg 

vegan


----------



## dubbel (7. August 2007)

lili schrieb:


> und ich zeige gern, dass ich genügend geld für grundnahrungsmittel habe


dann zeig mal!


----------



## Leinetiger (7. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> mal wieder nen update:
> 
> 190 groß, ohne schuhe versteht sich,
> 58.15 kg
> immer noch 17 jahre



bitte? ich wiege bei 188 nur 74 kg und werde teilweise als magersüchtig bezeichnet...
du wiegst 16 kg weniger?


----------



## chris29 (7. August 2007)

Tja, 181 cm und 78 Kg (manchmal auch über 80)

Aber 190 und 58 Kg?! Das geht ja garnicht, meine Freundin würd mich zu Esstherapie für Bolumiekranke schicken wenn ich so aussehen würde, dass ist doch nicht mehr gesund!?


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2007)

Leute, leckt mich!
Bald poste ich hier gar nix mehr, dat scheiß mobbing geht mal gar net


----------



## chris29 (7. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Leute, leckt mich!
> Bald poste ich hier gar nix mehr, dat scheiß mobbing geht mal gar net



Ich pers. wollte dich nicht mobben! Halte das aber trotzdem nicht für gesund. Man kann auch mal schnell zu wenig wiegen, kriegt esaber gar nicht mit und am Ende sitz man inder Klinik, hab das schon mal bei jemanden mitbekommen, und dass ist sicher nicht witzig.


----------



## Der Yeti (7. August 2007)

Nee, ist es auch nicht, ich bin aber gesund, und du bist nich der erste, der sich sorgen macht!


----------



## NoBseHz (7. August 2007)

Ich kann essen was und wieviel ich will und nehm 0,0 kg davon zu. Kardiologische Vorbelastung "ermöglicht" mir das. Ich esse Fett und es geht in mein Blut über. Wenn ich dann zu viel davon ess werd ich nicht dick, aber mein Blut wird klumpig. Das löst Herzinfarkt bzw. Schlaganfall aus. Ab 35+ jährlich zur Vorsorge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottibiker (8. August 2007)

194 cm
79 kg
10,5%


----------



## Kampfgelse (8. August 2007)

Alter: 34
Größe: 177cm
Gewicht (netto): 75 kg +/- 1kg
Schrittlänge: 86cm
Ruhepuls: ~ 46

Achte nicht besonders auf meine Ernährung, nur schmecken muß es. Ich trinke und rauche, denn Sportler ist wer raucht und trinkt und trotzdem seine Leistung bringt.


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (8. August 2007)

Alter 16
Größe 194cm
Gewicht 89kg
KFA 11,1%
Lungenvolumen 6800ml
FEV(genutztes Lungenvolumen) 88,4%
2,0 mmol 159bpm @ 243W
4,0 mmol 173bpm @ 301W
8,0 mmol 185bpm @ 343W
Max Puls 196bpm
(alles Ruderergometrie)
MAX Beinpresse 290kg
MAX Bankdrücken 97,5kg
MAX Bankziehen 95kg
MAX Tiefkniebeuge 115kg

So mehr fällt mir nicht ein^^....bin übrigens Ruderer...


----------



## mete (9. August 2007)

X$47=[]Ö39;3951911 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter 16
> Größe 194cm
> Gewicht 89kg
> KFA 11,1%
> ...



Soll Bankziehen Anreißen sein?


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (9. August 2007)

mete schrieb:


> Soll Bankziehen Anreißen sein?



Weiss ich leider nicht genau, man legt sich halt auf ne Bank, legt seine Langhantel aufn Boden, stellt dei Höhe der Bank so ein dass die Arme lang sind und zieht dann bis an die Bank hoch.

Da fällt mir doch direkt nochn Wert ein^^:

2000m Ruderergometer Test 6:25,5min entspricht einer Lesitung von 395,6 Watt.


----------



## mete (9. August 2007)

X$47=[]Ö39;3952827 schrieb:
			
		

> Weiss ich leider nicht genau, man legt sich halt auf ne Bank, legt seine Langhantel aufn Boden, stellt dei Höhe der Bank so ein dass die Arme lang sind und zieht dann bis an die Bank hoch.
> 
> Da fällt mir doch direkt nochn Wert ein^^:
> 
> 2000m Ruderergometer Test 6:25,5min entspricht einer Lesitung von 395,6 Watt.



Also ja . Bei welchem Verein ruderst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (9. August 2007)

X$47=[]Ö39;3951911 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter 16
> Größe 194cm
> Gewicht 89kg
> KFA 11,1%
> ...



Holla Beinpresse 290 kg ist schon 'ne Nummer...


----------



## mete (9. August 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Holla Beinpresse 290 kg ist schon 'ne Nummer...



...aber ohne Angabe des Hebelverhältnisses leider vollkommen nichtssagend, das ist von Gerät zu Gerät unterschiedlich, genauso beim Bankdrücken, wenn es denn keine Freihantel war, 6:25 min auf 2000m mit 16 Jahren ist aber ein guter Wert .


----------



## NoBseHz (9. August 2007)

Ist trotzdem beeindruckend. Da kann ich mit meinen zwei durch blanke Beinkraft verbogene&zerwürgte Kurbeln nicht mithalten


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (9. August 2007)

Rudere in Limburg an der Lahn.

Beinpresse ist eine 1:1, Bankdrücken und -ziehen waren jeweils mit freier Langhantel. Meine Kurbel verbiegt deshalb trotzdem nicht, da ich ja die 290kg nicht auf die Kurbel bringe, das ginge nur wenn ich beim Ranziehen etwa....210kg ziehen könnte und das würden die Klicks wahrscheinlich nicht verkraften....^^

@mete

ruderst du auch?


----------



## mete (9. August 2007)

X$47=[]Ö39;3954592 schrieb:
			
		

> @mete ruderst du auch?



Nicht mehr, beim Studieren komme ich nicht dazu, 9 oder 10 Trainigseinheiten in der Woche zu machen.


----------



## 4l3x (10. August 2007)

X$47=[]Ö39;3954592 schrieb:
			
		

> Rudere in Limburg an der Lahn.



kennste paar leute ausm weilburger ruderverein? wohn da direkt ^^ und hatten da mal schulrudern! kenn auch n paar die da rudern


----------



## Gelsentrooper (12. August 2007)

190 cm
85 kg

LG aus GE


----------



## galle_gtd (20. April 2009)

alter 19 jahre

185 cm 

77 kg

10 liter lungenvolumen (war heute beim arzt. ist das viel?)

17% Körperfett (angeblich. kann ich aber fast nicht glauben. bin wirklich nur haut,knochen und muskeln. und betreibe neben Mtbsport auch noch kraftsport. Ein Freund von mir hat 15% und nen schönen bierbauch drann... naja vielleicht sollte ich dass nochmal prüfen lassen)

Bankdrücken (frei) zZ ca. 50kg

Ruhepuls 51  

Sportarten: Mtb (CC), Kraftsport

@ *X$47=[]Ö39*

du bist 16 Jahre alt und schaffst schon fast 100kg bankdrücken??!! Des ist wahrlich kein schlechter Wert. In deiner Haut möcht ich stecken


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2009)

Na, da setz ich mal einen drauf:

41 Jahre
161 cm
47 kg
8% Körperfett

Sport: ich geh ein bissel radfahren, so 250 bis 300 km/Woche + 2000 bis 3000 HM dazu.

Ernährung: alles was essbar ist und viel davon.

Ja, ich bin kerngesund (sagt der Doc beim jährlichen TÜV).


----------



## IceQ- (21. April 2009)

Grösse: 182cm
Gewicht: 68Kg

Sportarten: alles was Spass macht, hauptsächlich AM/Tour sowie Fussball und Turnverein.

Essen tu ich alles was mir vor die Nase kommt. (sofern es mir schmeckt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Löwe73 (22. April 2009)

35 Jahre-76 Kg-173 cm-13 % Körperfett....

Mache nebenbei noch Krafttraining.

Weite Klimmzüge mehrfach 15-20 Wiederholungen. 70-80 kg mit mehrfachen Sätzen a 15-20 Wiederholungen, Dips am Turm mit mehrfachen Sätzen a 20-30 Wiederholungen, Bizepcurls bis 25 kg und 8 Wiederholungen.
Manchmal bin ich kraftsportmäßig kaum müde zu kriegen....

Meine Werte beim Radfahren kenne ich nicht, Lungenvolumen etc. aber lange Strecken mit vierstelliger HM-Zahl sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Peter88 (24. April 2009)

Beachtlich, Beachtlich..


----------



## escezet (25. April 2009)

hmm haben alle so wenig Körperfett. wo versteckt sich das bloß bei mir
habe 17% bei 67kg und 1,84
Ruhepuls ist bei 45
achja bin junge 22jahre alt


----------



## jaja (25. April 2009)

galle_gtd schrieb:


> 10 liter lungenvolumen (war heute beim arzt. ist das viel?)



Entweder Freitaucher oder falsch gemessen...ein Herr Armstrong kam zu seinen besten Zeiten mit Mühe und Not auf knapp 9 Liter.


----------



## Peter88 (25. April 2009)

QUOTE]hmm haben alle so wenig Körperfett. wo versteckt sich das bloß bei mir
habe 17% bei 67kg und 1,84
Ruhepuls ist bei 45
achja bin junge 22jahre alt [/QUOTE]

wie hast du das gemessen? Fett meine ich
Die Daten kommen mir eigenartig vor.Du müsstest bei dem gewicht ziemlich mager sein oder halt komplett ohne Mukkies


----------



## ADO (25. April 2009)

mtb-racer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren, was für Körperdaten ihr habt!
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede bist aber ganz schön FIT 

Ich :
183 cm -  ca 84 kg mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. April 2009)

> escezet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hmm haben alle so wenig Körperfett. wo versteckt sich das bloß bei mir
> ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (27. April 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> > Unter Umständen im Bauchraum, da wo es besonders ungesund ist. Wenns unter der Haut liegt, sieht man es! Aber 17% ist durchaus ok!
> > Bei mir ist es einfach Veranlagung so wenig zu haben. Dafür hab ich einen hohen Muskelanteil. Deswegen auch kein Krafttraining. Habs mal probiert, da hab ich innerhalb kürzester Zeit mehr Muskelzuwachs gehabt als mir lieb war. Will ja nicht aussehen wie Arnold & Co.
> > Arbeite seit 25 Jahren auf ein paar mehr weibliche Rundungen, bis jetzt ohne Erfolg.
> >
> ...


----------



## NoBseHz (27. April 2009)

Zurzeit 178cm und 58kg, trete noch die 350Wattstufe beim LT das wars dann ^^ is aber noch in Arbeit (immernoch...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2009)

> Jepp, ist schon richtig, alles essen ohne zunehmen ist schon praktisch, aber keine Reserven zu haben ist auch nicht so toll. Brauche auf der Arbeit und beim biken alle Stunde ne Futterpause.
> Reine Muskelberge ohne Ausdauer sind nichts für mich, da ohne Nutzen für die Arbeit und den Sport. Daher beschränke ich den Kraftsport auf Liegestütze, Klimmzüge und Crunches, so 2-3x die Woche.
> Meine lieben Kollegen bezeichnen meinen Körperzustand als "zäh". Ja, ja so sind die Jungs, sparen nicht mit Komplimenten.


----------



## Löwe73 (28. April 2009)

Die richtige Mischung der Muskelmaße aus roten und weißen Fasern sollte stimmen. Zuviel Muskeln im Kraftbereich sind gut für kurze, explosive Leistungen aber nicht für lange Lesitungen auf hohem Niveau.

Das merke ich an mir selber, bzw. habe an mir selber gemerkt.  Meine Kraftleistungen waren im Vergleich mit den meisten Kollegen war mehr als gut, aber läuferisch waren mir viele überlegen.

Zuviele Muskeln machen relativ langsam und verbrauchen zu viel Sauerstoff.

Man muß auch nicht aussehen wie Arnold und Co. sondern eine allgemeine athletische Figur sieht besser aus.

Zu dünn ist allerdings auch nicht mein Geschmack. Ich sag mal, wenn ich ca. bei 173 cm ca. 73-76 kg wiege und Ausdauer und Kraft gut mische dann sollte ich relativ austrainiert und ausgewogen aussehen.
( klappt aber nicht ganz so, wie ich es bei mir so wünsche... )

Was ich auch gemerkt habe ist, das jemand der insgesamt schwerer, aber auch speckiger ist als ich, aber trotzdem eine ordentliche Fitness besitzt, weniger schnell ausser Atem gerät, als ich, weil die " Bodybuilding-Muskeln " einfach zu viel Sauerstoff brauchen


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2009)

> Löwe73 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die richtige Mischung der Muskelmaße aus roten und weißen Fasern sollte stimmen. Zuviel Muskeln im Kraftbereich sind gut für kurze, explosive Leistungen aber nicht für lange Lesitungen auf hohem Niveau.
> ...


 
Rischdisch!
Deswegen Kraftausdauer trainieren! Die Muckies bleiben "schmaler" und man ist auf längere Sicht leistungsfähiger.

Mein Herzallerliebster ist auch ein wenig speckig aber hat trotzdem eine gute Ausdauer. Auch wenn ich manchmal bergauf auf ihn warten muss. Aber da kann man in dieser Zeit was essen. Wobei letztens, ich bin den Berg oben, klick gerade aus um anzuhalten, da ist der Kerl schon da.  Hab mich richtig erschrocken.
Da scheint unter der Fettschicht doch einiges an ausdauernder Muskulatur vorhanden zu sein.

Wenn er dass jetzt lesen würde, bekäm ich wieder "Pestbeule" an den Kopf geworfen!


----------



## NoBseHz (28. April 2009)

Chaotenkind das mit dem Zäh stimmt, ich mach auch nur Kraftausdauertraining und halte nix von Muskelbergen (die ich auch garnicht ansetze auch mit hartem Training ) sondern mache lieber Ausdauer und Körperstabilität. Diese braucht man für jede Sportart, egal ob Seiltänzer oder Mountainbiker! Und zäh bin ich auch/ist mein Körper auch! So muss das


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2009)

> NoBseHz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Chaotenkind das mit dem Zäh stimmt, ich mach auch nur Kraftausdauertraining und halte nix von Muskelbergen (die ich auch garnicht ansetze auch mit hartem Training ) sondern mache lieber Ausdauer und Körperstabilität. Diese braucht man für jede Sportart, egal ob Seiltänzer oder Mountainbiker! Und zäh bin ich auch/ist mein Körper auch! So muss das


----------



## saharadesertfox (28. April 2009)

181,5
62,8 kg
Tanita sagt: "Dein alter ist 12"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (21. Mai 2009)

184 cm mit 67 kg (inkl. beinkleid )


----------



## Löwe73 (21. Mai 2009)

@ escezet und an alle:

Alle die sich wundern, groß, leicht und trotzdem zu viel Körperfett haben sollten mal beim Fettmessen, darauf achten bei den normalen " Stromwaagen " auf den Athletenmodus zu schalten, wenn das möglich ist.

Bei regelmäßigen Training ( so und so viel Tage und Stunden in der Woche ) misst der Normalmodus einen anderen Wert als im Athletenmodus.

Komisch ist, dass die Waage im Athletenmodus trotz bei mir mit 13 % zu viel Fett anzeigt. Aber im Normalmodus sind es um die 20 %.

Ich schätze, jeder der regelmäßig mehrmals in der Woche fährt , wird z.B wie escezet weniger KF haben als er auf der Waage angezeigt bekommt.

Komisch ist, dass je nach dem wieviel ich wiege, die Waage bei Muskelmasse, KF variert, Bin ich etwas schwerer hab ich gleich mehr KF aber weniger MM, bin ich leichter genau umgekehrt.

Das optimale sind diese Waagen nicht, aber sie lügen auch nicht im Übermas und sind als " Kontrollorgan " ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Porada (21. Mai 2009)

Hi,

186 cm, 75 kg - passt oder?


----------



## corfrimor (22. Mai 2009)

saharadesertfox schrieb:


> 181,5
> 62,8 kg



Öhöm ... Bist Du das auf dem Bild? Falls ja: Iß was, schnell!


----------



## actafool (22. Mai 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Öhöm ... Bist Du das auf dem Bild? Falls ja: Iß was, schnell!



nicht nur schnell, sondern VIEL !!


----------



## Peter_AS (2. Juni 2009)

70kg/ 1,70m / 11,3%F/ RP 48/ IAS 150/ Lactat 3,1/ HF 117/ Dauer-HF Halbmarathon 150


----------

